# 2022 Foals



## Asha (8 December 2021)

So come on who has a foal cooking for 2022 ?

Ive got a full brother /sister cooking for Amara. Sire Avanti Amorous Archie out of my homebred mare Aria ( shes part bred ID x TB with a smidge of WB)

Foal due 2nd May.

Photo of Aria and Asha when Aria was a yearling

No photos of this years foal as ive posted waayyy too many on Foal Monday thread


----------



## ihatework (8 December 2021)

How exciting!

Im hoping to start the cooking process with, all being well, Diarado on my Zidante filly


----------



## Asha (8 December 2021)

i love Diarado, he's stunning . Fingers crossed for an easy conception . that will be one cracking foal !


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (8 December 2021)

Asha said:



			So come on who has a foal cooking for 2022 ?

Ive got a full brother /sister cooking for Amara. Sire Avanti Amorous Archie out of my homebred mare Aria ( shes part bred ID x TB with a smidge of WB)

Foal due 2nd May.

Photo of Aria and Asha when Aria was a yearling

No photos of this years foal as ive posted waayyy too many on Foal Monday thread
View attachment 83906

Click to expand...

Omg an Archie baby !!!!! 😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## milliepops (8 December 2021)

I will hopefully also be starting cooking  missed out this time because of transport issues but OH has assured me that will not be the case next year!  Looking forward to the next crop of HHO foals though


----------



## Asha (8 December 2021)

milliepops said:



			I will hopefully also be starting cooking  missed out this time because of transport issues but OH has assured me that will not be the case next year!  Looking forward to the next crop of HHO foals though 

Click to expand...

2023 sounds like its going to be a cracking year with you and IHW. exciting !! i may be tempted to join you if all goes well next year and try my full ID grey mare


----------



## Asha (8 December 2021)

Slow.sleighbells said:



			Omg an Archie baby !!!!! 😍😍😍😍😍😍
		
Click to expand...

oh go on then .. here’s this years foal by Archie 😍


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (8 December 2021)

Asha said:



			oh go on then .. here’s this years foal by Archie 😍

View attachment 83914

Click to expand...

Ah no mistaking an Archie head!! Lovely lovely lovely 🤩🤩


----------



## TheMule (8 December 2021)

I have one due middle of June. Not quite what I was originally planning after I had to change mare and then stallion (don’t ask 🙄) but I have quite an exciting baby due as it's a cross between the bloodlines of my all time best horses, Boss and Moon who are both sadly no longer with us.
Anyway, I found a really nice, but totally unproven, mare by a jumping stallion and out of a mare by Boss's sire and put her to a stallion by Moon's sire. Totally bonkers idea, but you have to be to breed anyway 🤪


Boss-



Moon-



And this is Nomi, the mother-to-be


----------



## Xmas lucky (8 December 2021)

Good luck with your 2022 foals. My mare probably won’t have a foal to 2024 because of the lack of time currently.


----------



## quizzie (8 December 2021)

.....think I recognise that ditch/palisade...is it Rockingham?


----------



## Asha (8 December 2021)

TheMule said:



			I have one due middle of June. Not quite what I was originally planning after I had to change mare and then stallion (don’t ask 🙄) but I have quite an exciting baby due as it's a cross between the bloodlines of my all time best horses, Boss and Moon who are both sadly no longer with us.
Anyway, I found a really nice, but totally unproven, mare by a jumping stallion and out of a mare by Boss's sire and put her to a stallion by Moon's sire. Totally bonkers idea, but you have to be to breed anyway 🤪


Boss-
View attachment 83916


Moon-
View attachment 83917


And this is Nomi, the mother-to-be

View attachment 83918
View attachment 83919

Click to expand...


couldnt agree more..you really do have to be bonkers to breed.

Is Nomi young, she as a lovely pop on her ? Moon is gorgeous who is his sire ?


----------



## TheMule (8 December 2021)

quizzie said:



			.....think I recognise that ditch/palisade...is it Rockingham?
		
Click to expand...

Iping Intermediate, sadly no longer an event


----------



## TheMule (8 December 2021)

Asha said:



			couldnt agree more..you really do have to be bonkers to breed.

Is Nomi young, she as a lovely pop on her ? Moon is gorgeous who is his sire ?
		
Click to expand...

She's 15 and has literally done nothing her whole life, but for a very genuine reason- I bought her off her breeder who competed her dam.
Moon was by Fleetwater Opposition, she gave me my lovely rising 5yr old who is  super special and I tried a couple of times to get another foal from her but sadly she didn’t take. I have another Opposition mare who will hopefully go in foal to his sire next year. Keeping it all in the family, but I like what I like 😂


----------



## Asha (8 December 2021)

TheMule said:



			She's 15 and has literally done nothing her whole life, but for a very genuine reason- I bought her off her breeder who competed her dam.
Moon was by Fleetwater Opposition, she gave me my lovely rising 5yr old who is  super special and I tried a couple of times to get another foal from her but sadly she didn’t take. I have another Opposition mare who will hopefully go in foal to his sire next year. Keeping it all in the family, but I like what I like 😂
		
Click to expand...

ahhh ! So Moon is your gorgeous chestnuts dam . No wonder I liked her .
I’m a fan of keeping it in the family too , when you like certain lines it’s hard to break away .  

That’s lovely that you know Nomi full history . I bet her breeder is very excited to see what she produces .


----------



## milliepops (8 December 2021)

Hera is kinda family too, her dam shares a stallion line with Millie, who i could sadly never breed from as she's loaned from a charity. We saw Salty at the local cheapo sales and bought her on that basis. She's got a nicer temperament than Millie but Hera has the family sass in spades


----------



## TheMule (8 December 2021)

Asha said:



			ahhh ! So Moon is your gorgeous chestnuts dam . No wonder I liked her .
I’m a fan of keeping it in the family too , when you like certain lines it’s hard to break away .

That’s lovely that you know Nomi full history . I bet her breeder is very excited to see what she produces .
		
Click to expand...

Thanks- it's really nice when you've ridden the mare and lots of aunties and uncles too. Although he is quite a different character, you do see the traits coming through


----------



## TheMule (8 December 2021)

milliepops said:



			Hera is kinda family too, her dam shares a stallion line with Millie, who i could sadly never breed from as she's loaned from a charity. We saw Salty at the local cheapo sales and bought her on that basis. She's got a nicer temperament than Millie but Hera has the family sass in spades 

Click to expand...

Some people don’t understand that sentimental tie but if I'm breeding for myself I want it to be something I really want


----------



## ihatework (9 December 2021)

Nomi almost looks like she has a bit of Anglo in her, especially the jumping picture


----------



## TheMule (9 December 2021)

ihatework said:



			Nomi almost looks like she has a bit of Anglo in her, especially the jumping picture
		
Click to expand...

She looks like a hippo x whale at the moment 😂


----------



## lme (13 December 2021)

I tried to breed one for me 2 years ago out of my home bred mare. He’s wonky (never good when the specialist vet describes your 9 month old foal as an interesting case) and probably won’t be ridden. Just as well he is a sweet boy and that I was able to by myself a nice 4yo.

 Last year’s Escape Z foal from daughter's  jumping mare is really nice (and correct). If all goes to plan we will have 2 mares put in foal in the spring.


----------



## TheMule (13 December 2021)

lme said:



			I tried to breed one for me 2 years ago out of my home bred mare. He’s wonky (never good when the specialist vet describes your 9 month old foal as an interesting case) and probably won’t be ridden. Just as well he is a sweet boy and that I was able to by myself a nice 4yo.

Last year’s Escape Z foal from daughter's  jumping mare is really nice (and correct). If all goes to plan we will have 2 mares put in foal in the spring.
		
Click to expand...

My 4yr old is by Escape Z and he's who I'll hopefully put one to this year. Had a bit of hassle getting chilled semen though so I might have to chance frozen


----------



## milliepops (13 December 2021)

OH has just suggested trying to put both mares in foal 👀
Not sure what has come over him but if we get our planning we would have the perfect facilities 🤭
Back to kidney-selling 🤣


----------



## TheMule (13 December 2021)

milliepops said:



			OH has just suggested trying to put both mares in foal 👀
Not sure what has come over him but if we get our planning we would have the perfect facilities 🤭
Back to kidney-selling 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Great idea! It's always nice to have 2 babies to run on together and it takes the pressure off as you have a better chance of having at least 1 sound, trainable one 😂


----------



## lme (13 December 2021)

TheMule said:



			Great idea! It's always nice to have 2 babies to run on together and it takes the pressure off as you have a better chance of having at least 1 sound, trainable one 😂
		
Click to expand...

That was also our reasoning. 2 feels easier.


----------



## Asha (14 December 2021)

milliepops said:



			OH has just suggested trying to put both mares in foal 👀
Not sure what has come over him but if we get our planning we would have the perfect facilities 🤭
Back to kidney-selling 🤣
		
Click to expand...

i like the sound of your OH !! More stallion shopping or you 😁 or have you already decided ?


----------



## sallyf (15 December 2021)

3 due here all within about 3 weeks of each other. 
first is a Dilaro X High Tension X Majed 
second a Dinken X Groomsbridge May I X Tout Ensemble 
and lastly a Universal X Groomsbridge May I X Tout Ensemble.


----------



## milliepops (15 December 2021)

Asha said:



			i like the sound of your OH !! More stallion shopping or you 😁 or have you already decided ?
		
Click to expand...

One was decided last year though we weren't able to proceed this time, and if he's still going (getting on a bit) i will stick with him. Royal Rubin, a big orange by Rubinstein, ought to complement my own orange. 
the other is still a work in progress   not getting my hopes up in case the pre-breeding exam is not hopeful.


----------



## dominobrown (16 December 2021)

I have 2 due...

One to Comfort, out of a Hollywood/ lorton footprint mare
Another to Future Hepsilon out of a Kilvington Scoundral mare


----------



## Asha (16 December 2021)

sallyf said:



			3 due here all within about 3 weeks of each other.
first is a Dilaro X High Tension X Majed
second a Dinken X Groomsbridge May I X Tout Ensemble
and lastly a Universal X Groomsbridge May I X Tout Ensemble.
		
Click to expand...

I like the look of universal. He’s on my list to check out for my ID mare .


----------



## Asha (16 December 2021)

milliepops said:



			One was decided last year though we weren't able to proceed this time, and if he's still going (getting on a bit) i will stick with him. Royal Rubin, a big orange by Rubinstein, ought to complement my own orange.
the other is still a work in progress   not getting my hopes up in case the pre-breeding exam is not hopeful.
		
Click to expand...

ooh fingers crossed all goes well for the breeding exam 🤞


----------



## milliepops (1 January 2022)

well OH came good for my birthday and has offered to stump up a stud fee  so bring on 2023 foals thread, haha  wishing my life away, as normal.


----------



## Ambers Echo (1 January 2022)

Amber is in foal to Ebony Duke, Class 1 RID. Not the stallion I chose (long story too) but he looks lovely. Here is dad:







Amber herself is by Beachball (Obos Quality X Echo Beach) and is out of a Classic Vision mare.

I am beyond excited to have Amber's foal.


.


----------



## TheMule (1 January 2022)

milliepops said:



			well OH came good for my birthday and has offered to stump up a stud fee  so bring on 2023 foals thread, haha  wishing my life away, as normal.
		
Click to expand...

Great news!


----------



## ihatework (1 January 2022)

milliepops said:



			well OH came good for my birthday and has offered to stump up a stud fee  so bring on 2023 foals thread, haha  wishing my life away, as normal.
		
Click to expand...

who is on the shortlist?


----------



## milliepops (1 January 2022)

ihatework said:



			who is on the shortlist?
		
Click to expand...

most likely to stick with what was supposed to be the plan in 2021 which is for Salty to go to Royal Rubin, nice chestnut hann who competed international GP. Son of Rubinstein so has trainable lines and progeny are amateur friendly.
I did consider going for something more fancy and fashionable but i think he will complement her and hopefully make a useful horse for me


----------



## ihatework (1 January 2022)

milliepops said:



			most likely to stick with what was supposed to be the plan in 2021 which is for Salty to go to Royal Rubin, nice chestnut hann who competed international GP. Son of Rubinstein so has trainable lines and progeny are amateur friendly.
I did consider going for something more fancy and fashionable but i think he will complement her and hopefully make a useful horse for me 

Click to expand...

Nice choice. Solid sort who has been there and got the t-shirt rather than just flouncing around and auction ring


----------



## milliepops (1 January 2022)

ihatework said:



			Nice choice. Solid sort who has been there and got the t-shirt rather than just flouncing around and auction ring
		
Click to expand...

yeah. and he's a good age now and still sound


----------



## Asha (1 January 2022)

Ample Prosecco said:



			Amber is in foal to Ebony Duke, Class 1 RID. Not the stallion I chose (long story too) but he looks lovely. Here is dad:







Amber herself is by Beachball (Obos Quality X Echo Beach) and is out of a Classic Vision mare.

I am beyond excited to have Amber's foal.


.
		
Click to expand...

you can’t beat a nice ID 😍


milliepops said:



			well OH came good for my birthday and has offered to stump up a stud fee  so bring on 2023 foals thread, haha  wishing my life away, as normal.
		
Click to expand...

fabulous news . Now that’s what you call a horsey other half 😀


----------



## volatis (1 February 2022)

2 due this year. One pure bred Trakehner and one part bred. First in April is maiden mare Poppy (EH Goldschmit x EH Van Deyk) to the lovely Samaii. I used Samaii once in the past on a half Trakehner mare and got a dual RIHS winner that was 2nd at HOYS so fingers crossed for a nice one again.
In May is 18 year old Elf (Tycoon x EH Consul) to the Grand Prix stallion  Kaiserdom (who incidentally is by EH Van Deyk). Will keep this one if it is a filly.  Then dramatically cutting down and will only breed max of one a year in future.


----------



## LEC (1 February 2022)

I have a foal due 🤞

from my mare I evented at Novice level. Sadly she had a field injury as a 5yo which left her asymmetrical and it all caught up with her last year. I love the mare, best horse I have had to ride but loathed dressage. Wanted to add longer step, quicker in front and a more conventional jump.

Stallion is Chrysler key a young sjing stallion they rate really highly (Comme il Faut x Calido x Calypso) and the Mare is Jaguar Mail x Lir x Noble Imp so pretty much 90% TB.


----------



## Horses_Rule (19 February 2022)

After no luck in 2020 I have 2 tb mares cooking this year! 
One to Churchill III (son of Comfort) and the other to Carrigfada Diamond (C1ID) 
SO excited!!! Both due May 8th!


----------



## TigerTail (20 February 2022)

Meeeeee! The mare is my profile is in foal to a PRE. We are at 292 days, and I am alarmed I may expire before she foals as Im so excited/ terrified


----------



## Asha (20 February 2022)

Horses_Rule said:



			After no luck in 2020 I have 2 tb mares cooking this year!
One to Churchill III (son of Comfort) and the other to Carrigfada Diamond (C1ID)
SO excited!!! Both due May 8th!
		
Click to expand...

Carrigfada looks a machine out hunting / team chasing . Great cross with a TB . Sounds like you will be busy in May !!


----------



## Asha (20 February 2022)

TigerTail said:



			Meeeeee! The mare is my profile is in foal to a PRE. We are at 292 days, and I am alarmed I may expire before she foals as Im so excited/ terrified 

Click to expand...

how’s your mare bred is she pre as well ? I totally understand your excitement I love this bit .. the build up to foaling . The day dreams of what he/she will be like . Watching them move / kick . We are around 268 days now . Aria is till happy and galloping around like a loon 😊


----------



## Ambers Echo (1 March 2022)

Amber had the dentist today who doubles up as a horse whisperer. Apparenrtly Amber told him she's having a girl! I'll take that wirh a huge sack of salt but I very much hope he is right  A black filly foal - sigh................


----------



## Horses_Rule (5 March 2022)

Asha said:



			Carrigfada looks a machine out hunting / team chasing . Great cross with a TB . Sounds like you will be busy in May !!
		
Click to expand...

I know I am so excited!! Am
Hoping to get myself a proper hunting / eventing type. I have a full ID filly by him who is 2 this time and she’s so cool and has the best temperament so fingers crossed for another!


----------



## Alibear (1 April 2022)

Daisy is back in foal and due late June.  This time to gunnawantme who has thrown very nice foals off Daisys siblings so fingers crossed.  This ones mine to keep


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (1 April 2022)

Horses_Rule said:



			After no luck in 2020 I have 2 tb mares cooking this year!
One to Churchill III (son of Comfort) and the other to Carrigfada Diamond (C1ID)
SO excited!!! Both due May 8th!
		
Click to expand...

Love Carrigfada Diamond, he looks fabulous.


----------



## TheMule (1 April 2022)

How are everyone's mares doing? Mine is still 11 weeks out and looking pretty large!


----------



## Asha (1 April 2022)

TheMule said:



			How are everyone's mares doing? Mine is still 11 weeks out and looking pretty large!
View attachment 89972

Click to expand...

she has a very contented face ,and looks as though shes enjoying her pregnancy.
Aria has just over a month to go, but if she goes the same time as last year then we have exactly 39 days until little one appears.
Ive just had a partition removed between 2 of the stables, so she now has a fab 24x14  foaling box. Just have to buy some straw now , and we are all set.


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 April 2022)

Amber has moved into her foaling box. She is not due till end June but she is huge already! Perhaps she is not a maiden mare after all? Though she was never even registered herself apart from at  birth - she came to me unnamed at 6 still with just a foal number in her passport - so I can't see that anyone deliberately bred from her. Maybe a whoopise foal some time as a young horse?


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 April 2022)

Also can anyone recommend a good book or 3 for me. I have From Birth to Backing which is great but something more holistic too and care focused not handling/educating focused. I have loads of experienced help on hand but I like to read a lot too.


----------



## TheMule (2 April 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Amber has moved into her foaling box. She is not due till end June but she is huge already! Perhaps she is not a maiden mare after all? Though she was never even registered herself apart from at  birth - she came to me unnamed at 6 still with just a foal number in her passport - so I can't see that anyone deliberately bred from her. Maybe a whoopise foal some time as a young horse?
		
Click to expand...

Mine is huge and absolutely definitely a maiden!


----------



## Alibear (4 April 2022)

@Ambers Echo Usually Some foals bred commercially aren't registered at birth, or just the bare minimum so that the purchaser can pick the name etc  With the AQHA you have to register with a show name in the first year otherwise the costs sky rocket, so the stud just don't chose stable names instead, leaving that for the buyers.


----------



## Asha (5 April 2022)

We have reached day 312, Aria now has a rather nice baby belly. I wish i looked as good when i was pregnant !

she has started to lose her winter coat, a lot more than last year. In fact shes actually got a couple of bald spots on her face/neck. ive read thats normal as its caused by her hormones. She didnt do it with Amara, anyone else had that ?


----------



## TheMule (5 April 2022)

Asha said:



			We have reached day 312, Aria now has a rather nice baby belly. I wish i looked as good when i was pregnant !

she has started to lose her winter coat, a lot more than last year. In fact shes actually got a couple of bald spots on her face/neck. ive read thats normal as its caused by her hormones. She didnt do it with Amara, anyone else had that ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I had one go quite patchy, grew back in fine with summer coat
You're getting close, how exciting!


----------



## Asha (6 April 2022)

TheMule said:



			Yes, I had one go quite patchy, grew back in fine with summer coat
You're getting close, how exciting!
		
Click to expand...

Thats great to hear.  Its all well and good googling stuff, but much more reassuring to hear someone else has had it. She usually has such a lovely coat too.


----------



## Horses_Rule (6 April 2022)

We’re at day 311, little maiden has started growing some boobs and has some oedema under her belly but nothing really to worry about in the last few days she seems to have just ballooned bless her ! Big old lady is just enormous but she’s done it all before she knows the deal so no drama from her! Hopefully she’s being a good pregnancy coach 😂


----------



## EventingMum (11 April 2022)

I have just found out we are expecting a BOGOF!  This mare is the gift that keeps on giving. When I had her vetted in February she had a slight white nasal discharge which the vet assured me was just a slight hay allergy as her strangles blood test was negative. To cut a long story short she swabbed positive for strangles so I obviously had to put the yard into lockdown. She was slightly lean when I got her so I was happy when she put on some weight however this soon turned into a worrying dropped belly although I kept hoping it was because she had foals before. Last week she was scanned and sure enough, she's in foal. 

She is a nice little ISH with Clover Hill as a grandsire on the dam side. The person I bought her from only had her two or three weeks and had no idea she was in foal so I had to dig a bit further. I managed to get hold of someone who owns the stallion that covered her. Seemingly she was scanned not in foal and so sold on. The stallion is an unregistered Clydesdale x cob - why, just why!  She supposedly should be due in August. The last time I bred a foal was 2009 so I will need to get organised. The owner of the stallion has expressed interest in buying the foal but I don't feel like getting involved with a backyard breeder. The breeding is as far removed from the type of horse I'd choose to breed and the mare will have ended up having at least a year out before being able to do the job she was bought for so it's far from ideal. However, my priority has to be the welfare of the mare and foal, beyond that I really can't think just now.

Good luck to everyone expecting a properly planned foal!


----------



## ihatework (12 April 2022)

Oopsie EM!!!
Just what you wanted …. Not 🙄


----------



## Asha (12 April 2022)

EventingMum said:



			I have just found out we are expecting a BOGOF!  This mare is the gift that keeps on giving. When I had her vetted in February she had a slight white nasal discharge which the vet assured me was just a slight hay allergy as her strangles blood test was negative. To cut a long story short she swabbed positive for strangles so I obviously had to put the yard into lockdown. She was slightly lean when I got her so I was happy when she put on some weight however this soon turned into a worrying dropped belly although I kept hoping it was because she had foals before. Last week she was scanned and sure enough, she's in foal.

She is a nice little ISH with Clover Hill as a grandsire on the dam side. The person I bought her from only had her two or three weeks and had no idea she was in foal so I had to dig a bit further. I managed to get hold of someone who owns the stallion that covered her. Seemingly she was scanned not in foal and so sold on. The stallion is an unregistered Clydesdale x cob - why, just why!  She supposedly should be due in August. The last time I bred a foal was 2009 so I will need to get organised. The owner of the stallion has expressed interest in buying the foal but I don't feel like getting involved with a backyard breeder. The breeding is as far removed from the type of horse I'd choose to breed and the mare will have ended up having at least a year out before being able to do the job she was bought for so it's far from ideal. However, my priority has to be the welfare of the mare and foal, beyond that I really can't think just now.

Good luck to everyone expecting a properly planned foal!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey Charlie .. not what you expected at all . You know HHO love a good BOGOF. Hope all goes well and look forward to your updates 🤗


----------



## Horses_Rule (12 April 2022)

EventingMum said:



			I have just found out we are expecting a BOGOF!  This mare is the gift that keeps on giving. When I had her vetted in February she had a slight white nasal discharge which the vet assured me was just a slight hay allergy as her strangles blood test was negative. To cut a long story short she swabbed positive for strangles so I obviously had to put the yard into lockdown. She was slightly lean when I got her so I was happy when she put on some weight however this soon turned into a worrying dropped belly although I kept hoping it was because she had foals before. Last week she was scanned and sure enough, she's in foal.

She is a nice little ISH with Clover Hill as a grandsire on the dam side. The person I bought her from only had her two or three weeks and had no idea she was in foal so I had to dig a bit further. I managed to get hold of someone who owns the stallion that covered her. Seemingly she was scanned not in foal and so sold on. The stallion is an unregistered Clydesdale x cob - why, just why!  She supposedly should be due in August. The last time I bred a foal was 2009 so I will need to get organised. The owner of the stallion has expressed interest in buying the foal but I don't feel like getting involved with a backyard breeder. The breeding is as far removed from the type of horse I'd choose to breed and the mare will have ended up having at least a year out before being able to do the job she was bought for so it's far from ideal. However, my priority has to be the welfare of the mare and foal, beyond that I really can't think just now.

Good luck to everyone expecting a properly planned foal!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey! I can see why it wouldn’t be your desired match but I am sure there will be a brilliant amateur home out there for foal if it isn’t for you, I wouldn’t want to sell back to the breeder either !! Has the vet given any indication as to how far along she is? Fingers crossed for a safe and sound foaling so you can get your mare back!


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 April 2022)

My friend rang me on April fools day she keeps her horses next door to me she has 6 there on livery, I say to her you ok, she says not really just turned up at the yard and Nellie has had a foal!!

She bought a pony mare from some Gypsies last year for her kids, the pony was only 4 or 5 not done much, well she cracks on with her kids start jumping her and is turning into a really nice pony, she did say to while back that she had a bit of a belly and was a strange shape.

She gave birth all on her own in her stable and he is a cracking piebald colt really bold and already eating mums feed and hay.

I will try and get some pictures posted but it wouldn't let me do it last week.


----------



## The Irish Draft 2022 (12 April 2022)

EventingMum said:



			I have just found out we are expecting a BOGOF!  This mare is the gift that keeps on giving. When I had her vetted in February she had a slight white nasal discharge which the vet assured me was just a slight hay allergy as her strangles blood test was negative. To cut a long story short she swabbed positive for strangles so I obviously had to put the yard into lockdown. She was slightly lean when I got her so I was happy when she put on some weight however this soon turned into a worrying dropped belly although I kept hoping it was because she had foals before. Last week she was scanned and sure enough, she's in foal.

She is a nice little ISH with Clover Hill as a grandsire on the dam side. The person I bought her from only had her two or three weeks and had no idea she was in foal so I had to dig a bit further. I managed to get hold of someone who owns the stallion that covered her. Seemingly she was scanned not in foal and so sold on. The stallion is an unregistered Clydesdale x cob - why, just why!  She supposedly should be due in August. The last time I bred a foal was 2009 so I will need to get organised. The owner of the stallion has expressed interest in buying the foal but I don't feel like getting involved with a backyard breeder. The breeding is as far removed from the type of horse I'd choose to breed and the mare will have ended up having at least a year out before being able to do the job she was bought for so it's far from ideal. However, my priority has to be the welfare of the mare and foal, beyond that I really can't think just now.

Good luck to everyone expecting a properly planned foal!
		
Click to expand...

Same thing happened to me in 2019  I just discovered a foal in the stables one morning I got the shock of my life. Never found out who the  stallion was . You’re lucky to find out before it happened because you can watch the mare foaling and make sure she safe.


----------



## TheMule (12 April 2022)

EventingMum said:



			I have just found out we are expecting a BOGOF!  This mare is the gift that keeps on giving. When I had her vetted in February she had a slight white nasal discharge which the vet assured me was just a slight hay allergy as her strangles blood test was negative. To cut a long story short she swabbed positive for strangles so I obviously had to put the yard into lockdown. She was slightly lean when I got her so I was happy when she put on some weight however this soon turned into a worrying dropped belly although I kept hoping it was because she had foals before. Last week she was scanned and sure enough, she's in foal.

She is a nice little ISH with Clover Hill as a grandsire on the dam side. The person I bought her from only had her two or three weeks and had no idea she was in foal so I had to dig a bit further. I managed to get hold of someone who owns the stallion that covered her. Seemingly she was scanned not in foal and so sold on. The stallion is an unregistered Clydesdale x cob - why, just why!  She supposedly should be due in August. The last time I bred a foal was 2009 so I will need to get organised. The owner of the stallion has expressed interest in buying the foal but I don't feel like getting involved with a backyard breeder. The breeding is as far removed from the type of horse I'd choose to breed and the mare will have ended up having at least a year out before being able to do the job she was bought for so it's far from ideal. However, my priority has to be the welfare of the mare and foal, beyond that I really can't think just now.

Good luck to everyone expecting a properly planned foal!
		
Click to expand...

😲😲😲

What on earth?!! Poor little thing, and poor you, what a crap situation


----------



## EventingMum (12 April 2022)

Horses_Rule said:



			Blimey! I can see why it wouldn’t be your desired match but I am sure there will be a brilliant amateur home out there for foal if it isn’t for you, I wouldn’t want to sell back to the breeder either !! Has the vet given any indication as to how far along she is? Fingers crossed for a safe and sound foaling so you can get your mare back!
		
Click to expand...

The vet feels August would be quite likely. She used a rectal probe when she was here, the foal is lying very low down so she wasn't able to get a great view, she may bring an abdominal scanner next time. Luckily she's had a lot of repo experience having done it for 15 years in Australia. The thing that seems problematic is dealing with the mare if she is a strangles carrier as she will need deep sedation when treated if she is which is not great for the foal but allowing her to give birth without treating risks the foal. There seems to be no documented precedence for what to do. All fingers are crossed that her guttural pouch wash doesn't show any chondroids.


----------



## Squeak (12 April 2022)

EventingMum said:



			The vet feels August would be quite likely. She used a rectal probe when she was here, the foal is lying very low down so she wasn't able to get a great view, she may bring an abdominal scanner next time. Luckily she's had a lot of repo experience having done it for 15 years in Australia. The thing that seems problematic is dealing with the mare if she is a strangles carrier as she will need deep sedation when treated if she is which is not great for the foal but allowing her to give birth without treating risks the foal. There seems to be no documented precedence for what to do. All fingers are crossed that her guttural pouch wash doesn't show any chondroids.
		
Click to expand...

What a pain to have to unexpectedly deal with all of that.  Isn’t Mulrys error part shire/ cob/ Clydesdale? Maybe you could have an eventing superstar on your hands yet!


----------



## nagblagger (12 April 2022)

EM  a shock, an inconvenience, an expense etc etc - but aren't you a little excited ?

I had similar situation 2 years ago, bought a lean cob mare, but after a few weeks (at 2nd vaccination) i insisted on a pregnancy check so i could increase workload as she started to put weight on but wanted to rule out the other cause.  After initial shock i was quite excited...


----------



## EventingMum (12 April 2022)

nagblagger said:



			EM  a shock, an inconvenience, an expense etc etc - but aren't you a little excited ?

I had similar situation 2 years ago, bought a lean cob mare, but after a few weeks (at 2nd vaccination) i insisted on a pregnancy check so i could increase workload as she started to put weight on but wanted to rule out the other cause.  After initial shock i was quite excited...
		
Click to expand...

We are slightly excited, I hope the foal will take after the mare as she is very nice. I have told the mare she needs to foal before Blair or she'll really upset me if I can't go. Something like Mulrys Error would be nice!


----------



## chaps89 (14 April 2022)

EventingMum said:



			I have just found out we are expecting a BOGOF!  This mare is the gift that keeps on giving. When I had her vetted in February she had a slight white nasal discharge which the vet assured me was just a slight hay allergy as her strangles blood test was negative. To cut a long story short she swabbed positive for strangles so I obviously had to put the yard into lockdown. She was slightly lean when I got her so I was happy when she put on some weight however this soon turned into a worrying dropped belly although I kept hoping it was because she had foals before. Last week she was scanned and sure enough, she's in foal.

She is a nice little ISH with Clover Hill as a grandsire on the dam side. The person I bought her from only had her two or three weeks and had no idea she was in foal so I had to dig a bit further. I managed to get hold of someone who owns the stallion that covered her. Seemingly she was scanned not in foal and so sold on. The stallion is an unregistered Clydesdale x cob - why, just why!  She supposedly should be due in August. The last time I bred a foal was 2009 so I will need to get organised. The owner of the stallion has expressed interest in buying the foal but I don't feel like getting involved with a backyard breeder. The breeding is as far removed from the type of horse I'd choose to breed and the mare will have ended up having at least a year out before being able to do the job she was bought for so it's far from ideal. However, my priority has to be the welfare of the mare and foal, beyond that I really can't think just now.

Good luck to everyone expecting a properly planned foal!
		
Click to expand...

I don’t know, it has the potential to be a very odd foal but also quite a nice one - a sports cob/slightly heavier set flashier horse. Fingers crossed for you that you get the latter, it must have been quite disappointing for you I’m sure.


----------



## EventingMum (14 April 2022)

chaps89 said:



			I don’t know, it has the potential to be a very odd foal but also quite a nice one - a sports cob/slightly heavier set flashier horse. Fingers crossed for you that you get the latter, it must have been quite disappointing for you I’m sure.
		
Click to expand...

I have a rather nice 16.1hh coloured sports cob at present and I keep saying that something like him would be my hope for the foal!


----------



## dominobrown (16 April 2022)

One Mare 327 Days, looks like she has eaten a hippo though only just starting to bag up.
other mare, accident prone idiot, 308 days, looks tiny in comparison, hoping I have not bred a 13.2hh jumping pony!


----------



## Asha (17 April 2022)

dominobrown said:



			One Mare 327 Days, looks like she has eaten a hippo though only just starting to bag up.
other mare, accident prone idiot, 308 days, looks tiny in comparison, hoping I have not bred a 13.2hh jumping pony!
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣
My mare is now 324 days , and like yours is looking on the larger side now ! We have a small bag at night now , so will have to get her caslick removed soon .
It’s getting exciting isn’t it 👍


----------



## TheMule (17 April 2022)

Creeping ever closer- starting to get a bit excited!
Got @LEC mare on 300 days who has quite a small, neat bump but she is doing well with making a bit of udder. The other mare is 280 days and quite sizeable. Ideally we'd like the baby sizes the other way round!


----------



## Horses_Rule (17 April 2022)

I rechecked my dates with the stud a few days ago and realised one is now 330 today and the other is 322 now! Panic ! The 320 still has small bag but is maiden so shes off to stud next weekend to foal  - rather she was there being an inexperienced mate and vets around literally 5 mins away! The older lady who is 330 is showing no signs at all just is like a walking beachball! Not long now guys safe foaling for all please 🙏🏼


----------



## Asha (17 April 2022)

TheMule said:



			Creeping ever closer- starting to get a bit excited!
Got @LEC mare on 300 days who has quite a small, neat bump but she is doing well with making a bit of udder. The other mare is 280 days and quite sizeable. Ideally we'd like the baby sizes the other way round
		
Click to expand...

sshhhh.. you know  what happens when you openly admit to any preferences with foals 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TheMule (17 April 2022)

Asha said:



			sshhhh.. you know  what happens when you openly admit to any preferences with foals 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

You're right….. I want a giant grey filly please 🤞🤞🤞🫣


----------



## Horses_Rule (18 April 2022)

Well here we go, panic starting! Big girl has lost mucus plug at 331 days today! Although no other signs really of imminent foaling. No real bag to speak of , back end and vulva as normal so hopefully just a false start 🤦🏻‍♀️ Would like another week please! I have asked her to keep her legs crossed although she is resembling the size of a large marine mammal 🙃


----------



## Ahrena (19 April 2022)

Can I join?
I’m a first time breeder with my maiden mare. Had her since she was 4. She’s now 13 and at 319 days.
She’s always been a bit streamlined and determined to keep her super model figure but starting to bag up now so I’m starting to get excited!


----------



## ihatework (19 April 2022)

Ahrena said:



			Can I join?
I’m a first time breeder with my maiden mare. Had her since she was 4. She’s now 13 and at 319 days.
She’s always been a bit streamlined and determined to keep her super model figure but starting to bag up now so I’m starting to get excited!
		
Click to expand...

Lovely mare. What is her breeding and who has she gone to?


----------



## Asha (21 April 2022)

as we hit day 328 ive just booked the vet to come and remove the caslick. I was intending to leave this until end of next week. But, shes progressing a bit faster than expected, and certainly faster than last year. We have a fair bag by the morning, with milk spots, and back end relaxing and a partial bag after being out on the field for the day.  I dont think shes imminent , but id rather not chance a weekend call out to remove it. Maybe the good weather is having an impact ?


----------



## TheMule (21 April 2022)

Asha said:



			as we hit day 328 ive just booked the vet to come and remove the caslick. I was intending to leave this until end of next week. But, shes progressing a bit faster than expected, and certainly faster than last year. We have a fair bag by the morning, with milk spots, and back end relaxing and a partial bag after being out on the field for the day.  I dont think shes imminent , but id rather not chance a weekend call out to remove it. Maybe the good weather is having an impact ?
		
Click to expand...

I have a friend with a mare on 350days who has looked ready for a week 🙄😴


----------



## tda (21 April 2022)

Exciting times, safe foaling vibes to everyone
I have 2 due, first Westwick Rhythm  on 30th April and the second Roandale Fashion  on 6th May, both in foal to Dartdale Jimmy Lad 
All dales ponies 😍


----------



## Asha (21 April 2022)

TheMule said:



			I have a friend with a mare on 350days who has looked ready for a week 🙄😴
		
Click to expand...

I bet your friend is shattered ! Fingers crossed foal arrives soon .

It i go by the time Aria had her foal last year, this one should be due 10th May, so 347 days. I cant see it happening soon, but stranger things have happened


----------



## Horses_Rule (21 April 2022)

Definitely think the weather is making a difference! My maiden is more bagged again but she’s only 326 today so praying her to hold on another week or so!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (21 April 2022)

TheMule said:



			I have a friend with a mare on 350days who has looked ready for a week
		
Click to expand...

I had a mare who went to 351 days.


----------



## Asha (22 April 2022)

Anyone fancy a boobie photo 🤣🤣🤣

Not as big as yesterday, but filling nicely


----------



## TigerTail (23 April 2022)

My maiden mare on day 353 🤯🤦‍♀️🤯 I only have a week of leave left and she’s no closer to look at than she was two weeks ago!!! Small amount of udder development that goes down by tea time but no relaxation at the back. 

 We now have a nasty east wind so no doubt that will put her off a bit longer to boot.


----------



## ihatework (23 April 2022)

TigerTail said:



			My maiden mare on day 353 🤯🤦‍♀️🤯 I only have a week of leave left and she’s no closer to look at than she was two weeks ago!!! Small amount of udder development that goes down by tea time but no relaxation at the back. 

 We now have a nasty east wind so no doubt that will put her off a bit longer to boot.
		
Click to expand...

I remember that agony of waiting on an overdue maiden!!
If it helps mine went from no real strong indicators to baby on ground within 12 hours


----------



## Asha (23 April 2022)

TigerTail said:



			My maiden mare on day 353 🤯🤦‍♀️🤯 I only have a week of leave left and she’s no closer to look at than she was two weeks ago!!! Small amount of udder development that goes down by tea time but no relaxation at the back.

We now have a nasty east wind so no doubt that will put her off a bit longer to boot.
		
Click to expand...

bugger .. time for a curry perhaps 🤣🤣
I remember Asha’s first she went to 356 days . I was exhausted. But it was worth the wait . Hope she gets a move on this weekend for you 👍


----------



## TigerTail (25 April 2022)

Tiny bit of progress today 🫣


----------



## TheMule (25 April 2022)

My friend’s mare foaled a super colt last night- 2 weeks over and a very tall foal but totally lovely and he was quick to all the necessary things, I just helped get him up as those long legs were hard to coordinate! It has made even more broody 😍


----------



## Asha (25 April 2022)

TheMule said:



			My friend’s mare foaled a super colt last night- 2 weeks over and a very tall foal but totally lovely and he was quick to all the necessary things, I just helped get him up as those long legs were hard to coordinate! It has made even more broody 😍
		
Click to expand...

fabulous news 😊


----------



## Asha (27 April 2022)

I’ve just found the photo of Arias udder the evening she foaled . Thought it would be interesting to post versus her bag now . We have a bit to go 😊👍


----------



## Horses_Rule (29 April 2022)

Baby 1 has arrived!! Super strong bay colt, abit slow to get up and drinking but all good ,  maiden mare being very good patient mum! Happy foalings all!


----------



## milliepops (29 April 2022)

Horses_Rule said:



			Baby 1 has arrived!! Super strong bay colt, abit slow to get up and drinking but all good ,  maiden mare being very good patient mum! Happy foalings all!
		
Click to expand...

you do know photos are compulsory, right?


----------



## Asha (29 April 2022)

Horses_Rule said:



			Baby 1 has arrived!! Super strong bay colt, abit slow to get up and drinking but all good ,  maiden mare being very good patient mum! Happy foalings all!
		
Click to expand...

fantastic news . Congratulations. As MP says come on we need photos !!


----------



## ihatework (29 April 2022)

Horses_Rule said:



			Baby 1 has arrived!! Super strong bay colt, abit slow to get up and drinking but all good ,  maiden mare being very good patient mum! Happy foalings all!
		
Click to expand...

Congrats!


----------



## ihatework (29 April 2022)

Is this the first for the 2023 thread 😍😍 Diarado blob


----------



## Asha (29 April 2022)

ihatework said:



			Is this the first for the 2023 thread 😍😍 Diarado blob
	View attachment 91760

Click to expand...

Fantastic news, you must be over the moon.


----------



## ihatework (29 April 2022)

Asha said:



			Fantastic news, you must be over the moon.
		
Click to expand...

Made up and big smiles!
Now got to get a heartbeat, delivered safe and kept alive 🤣


----------



## Asha (29 April 2022)

TigerTail said:



			Tiny bit of progress today 🫣
View attachment 91588

Click to expand...


any news TT ? Hope alls gone ok ?


----------



## Asha (29 April 2022)

ihatework said:



			Made up and big smiles!
Now got to get a heartbeat, delivered safe and kept alive 🤣
		
Click to expand...

shes a beautiful young mare, so fingers crossed the rest goes as easily . Something for us all to look forward to in 2023


----------



## Alibear (29 April 2022)

ihatework said:



			Made up and big smiles!
Now got to get a heartbeat, delivered safe and kept alive 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Awesome, I'm sure it will all go well.  The next step plan for Daisy is still TBC, I'm waiting to see what she has this time before any further decisions, she's foaling a bit later than ideal so I expect she'll skip a year at least.


----------



## Ambers Echo (29 April 2022)

Horses_Rule said:



			Baby 1 has arrived!! Super strong bay colt, abit slow to get up and drinking but all good ,  maiden mare being very good patient mum! Happy foalings all!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations!!


----------



## Ambers Echo (29 April 2022)

Amber still has 2 months to go. This thread is going to test my impatience levels to the max.


----------



## Horses_Rule (29 April 2022)




----------



## milliepops (29 April 2022)

😍😍😍


----------



## TheMule (29 April 2022)

Horses_Rule said:



View attachment 91792

Click to expand...

So cute!


----------



## Asha (29 April 2022)

Gorgeous 😍


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (29 April 2022)

Gorgeous


----------



## TigerTail (30 April 2022)

Asha said:



			any news TT ? Hope alls gone ok ?
		
Click to expand...

Apologies I’ve been somewhat busy!
Super filly on day 358, took a bit of help for mum to let her feed but bloods came back high for anti bodies and everyone is doing well 😁


----------



## TheMule (30 April 2022)

TigerTail said:



			Apologies I’ve been somewhat busy!
Super filly on day 358, took a bit of help for mum to let her feed but bloods came back high for anti bodies and everyone is doing well 😁
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations! 358 is a long old wait though, I think I'll be a nervous wreck if mine goes that long


----------



## Asha (30 April 2022)

TigerTail said:



			Apologies I’ve been somewhat busy!
Super filly on day 358, took a bit of help for mum to let her feed but bloods came back high for anti bodies and everyone is doing well 😁
		
Click to expand...

wonderful news . Congratulations. Looks a big strong filly . So pleased your wait is over !


----------



## TigerTail (30 April 2022)

Have I fallen off my bar stool or are those pics upside down for all?!

she’s doing really well so far - not entirely sure what colour she will end up though


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 April 2022)

Congratulations. Loving the whorls!😀


----------



## Horses_Rule (30 April 2022)

Why do they make your heart hurt so much 😭 IGG has come back all good, mare has a small tear but nothing some bute and antibiotics won’t sort so happy days!


----------



## dominobrown (5 May 2022)

We have a child! Filly foal by Comfort out Hollywood (Concorde) mare. Very long legs but good so far.


----------



## Ambers Echo (5 May 2022)

Gorgeous x


----------



## TheMule (6 May 2022)

dominobrown said:



			We have a child! Filly foal by Comfort out Hollywood (Concorde) mare. Very long legs but good so far.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations!


----------



## TheMule (6 May 2022)

We are now at 300 days and starting to get a bit of udder development. Starting to get to the exciting bit 🤞


----------



## Pinkvboots (6 May 2022)

Lovely 😍 I love this thread


----------



## Asha (6 May 2022)

dominobrown said:



			We have a child! Filly foal by Comfort out Hollywood (Concorde) mare. Very long legs but good so far.
		
Click to expand...

woohoo !! Congratulations. So pleased everything went well . Gorgeous filly x


----------



## Asha (6 May 2022)

TheMule said:



			We are now at 300 days and starting to get a bit of udder development. Starting to get to the exciting bit 🤞

View attachment 92143

Click to expand...

shes looking fab . One of those lucky ones who have a nice neat bump 😍


----------



## TheMule (6 May 2022)

Asha said:



			shes looking fab . One of those lucky ones who have a nice neat bump 😍
		
Click to expand...

She is quite wide- I'd like a nice little one as she's a fraction tall for me so 🤞


----------



## Asha (6 May 2022)

TheMule said:



			She is quite wide- I'd like a nice little one as she's a fraction tall for me so 🤞
		
Click to expand...

my mare is the same . From the side view you wouldn’t know she was pregnant. Oh how I wish I was the same when I was pregnant with my lad . I was the size of a bus 🤪

we have a bit of dripped milk on the inside of Arias legs today . Day 343 😊


----------



## milliepops (6 May 2022)

eep Asha!  hope you have good news soon 

not a foal of 2022 but in pursuit of a blob for 2022... the anxiety is real. last time was natural cover so i was insulated from all the nailbiting timings, this time we have good looking follicles..... over the weekend so it looks like i am providing personal courier service for the little swimmers cos the men with vans won't be working on a sunday


----------



## TheMule (6 May 2022)

Asha said:



			my mare is the same . From the side view you wouldn’t know she was pregnant. Oh how I wish I was the same when I was pregnant with my lad . I was the size of a bus 🤪

we have a bit of dripped milk on the inside of Arias legs today . Day 343 😊
		
Click to expand...

Ooh very soon then!


----------



## Four Seasons (8 May 2022)

My 2022 foal, born March 21st. She's a cremello 😄 Mare is already in foal again with the same stallion (Cassanova du Bois).


----------



## Asha (8 May 2022)

Four Seasons said:



			My 2022 foal, born March 21st. She's a cremello 😄 Mare is already in foal again with the same stallion (Cassanova du Bois).
View attachment 92251

Click to expand...

Double congratulations!!


----------



## Ambers Echo (8 May 2022)

Amber day 285. All these lovely foals pics are making me very impatient!


----------



## TheMule (8 May 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Amber day 285. All these lovely foals pics are making me very impatient!
View attachment 92293

Click to expand...

She looks well 👍
It is a long old wait 💤


----------



## Ahrena (8 May 2022)

She’s by Cachas so Caretino/Calleto II/Corrado lines, out of a Narew XX mare. I’ve put her to Legrande, Oldenburg stallion.

Still waiting; been on foal watch for 9 nights though as she’s looking pretty readyand has been fairly restless at times.

My yard owner had some mares scanned on Friday and vet suggested scanning her tomorrow if she hasn’t foaled yet to check it’s on the right place etc, but I’m not sure if this is a bit overkill as she’s still only 337 days and hasn’t waxed (maiden so appreciate she may not). Going to chat to vet tomorrow, but has anyone done this?

Gorgeous babies for those whose have arrived!

Meant to quote the person who asked my mare’s breeding but it didn’t work


----------



## Ambers Echo (8 May 2022)

I love Legrande. Such a beautiful stallion x


----------



## Ahrena (8 May 2022)

I’d been drooling over him and stalking him for years so I didn’t need to look far for a husband for Lexi haha. I think he’ll complement her nicely.

Who did you choose for Amber? Apologies if I missed it!


----------



## Ambers Echo (8 May 2022)

Well I chose the eventing TB Ansiei but she didn’t take. So at the last minute we used an RID who was at the stud already as natural cover - Ebony Duke. I’m going to try Ansiei again but if she again fails to catch I am considering Legrande as he’s natural cover too. And a guaranteed palomino 🥰


----------



## Four Seasons (8 May 2022)

Ahrena said:



			She’s by Cachas so Caretino/Calleto II/Corrado lines, out of a Narew XX mare. I’ve put her to Legrande, Oldenburg stallion.

Still waiting; been on foal watch for 9 nights though as she’s looking pretty readyand has been fairly restless at times.

My yard owner had some mares scanned on Friday and vet suggested scanning her tomorrow if she hasn’t foaled yet to check it’s on the right place etc, but I’m not sure if this is a bit overkill as she’s still only 337 days and hasn’t waxed (maiden so appreciate she may not). Going to chat to vet tomorrow, but has anyone done this?

Gorgeous babies for those whose have arrived!

Meant to quote the person who asked my mare’s breeding but it didn’t work 

Click to expand...

In my opinion scanning now is overkill. Maiden's are unpredictable, some carry shorter, some time it perfectly and some carry for over a year... my friends maiden mare carried for 369 days.

Do you see the foal moving around in the belly? When it goes quieter, it should be in the foaling position and your mare's belly will suddenly drop.


----------



## Asha (9 May 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Well I chose the eventing TB Ansiei but she didn’t take. So at the last minute we used an RID who was at the stud already as natural cover - Ebony Duke. I’m going to try Ansiei again but if she again fails to catch I am considering Legrande as he’s natural cover too. And a guaranteed palomino 🥰
		
Click to expand...

a friend of mine has just used the most stunning TB stallion called Recharge . He’s standing at New stud in Manchester
He’s doing natural cover . She had real problems gettingher in foal last time . This time she’s caught first time

https://www.newhillfarmstud.co.uk/recharge/


----------



## TheMule (9 May 2022)

Ahrena said:



			She’s by Cachas so Caretino/Calleto II/Corrado lines, out of a Narew XX mare. I’ve put her to Legrande, Oldenburg stallion.

Still waiting; been on foal watch for 9 nights though as she’s looking pretty readyand has been fairly restless at times.

My yard owner had some mares scanned on Friday and vet suggested scanning her tomorrow if she hasn’t foaled yet to check it’s on the right place etc, but I’m not sure if this is a bit overkill as she’s still only 337 days and hasn’t waxed (maiden so appreciate she may not). Going to chat to vet tomorrow, but has anyone done this?

Gorgeous babies for those whose have arrived!

Meant to quote the person who asked my mare’s breeding but it didn’t work 

Click to expand...

I wouldn’t scan now unless vet is worried about placentitis, which seems unlikely?


----------



## TheMule (9 May 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Well I chose the eventing TB Ansiei but she didn’t take. So at the last minute we used an RID who was at the stud already as natural cover - Ebony Duke. I’m going to try Ansiei again but if she again fails to catch I am considering Legrande as he’s natural cover too. And a guaranteed palomino 🥰
		
Click to expand...

Legrande is only a single dilute so you'd either get buckskin, palomino, bay or chestnut 
I'd suggest looking at Tajraasi if you want full TB on natural cover- Alfie's Clover has just pinged double clear round another 5* and he has several others out there doing the job, they seem to have great attitudes.


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 May 2022)

Asha said:



			a friend of mine has just used the most stunning TB stallion called Recharge . He’s standing at New stud in Manchester
He’s doing natural cover . She had real problems gettingher in foal last time . This time she’s caught first time

https://www.newhillfarmstud.co.uk/recharge/

Click to expand...

Oh that’s interesting! One to keep in mind. Vet thinks it was just because she was a maiden and should be fine next time. Especially if I don’t wait a year but put her back in foal this year.


----------



## Asha (9 May 2022)

TheMule said:



			Legrande is only a single dilute so you'd either get buckskin, palomino, bay or chestnut
I'd suggest looking at Tajraasi if you want full TB on natural cover- Alfie's Clover has just pinged double clear round another 5* and he has several others out there doing the job, they seem to have great attitudes.
		
Click to expand...

he does look super . Plus the stud he’s at do everything possible to get mares in foal


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 May 2022)

TheMule said:



			Legrande is only a single dilute so you'd either get buckskin, palomino, bay or chestnut
I'd suggest looking at Tajraasi if you want full TB on natural cover- Alfie's Clover has just pinged double clear round another 5* and he has several others out there doing the job, they seem to have great attitudes.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I was thinking of Crowns Ace of Pearks who is also on my shortlist. Alongside Legrande who has been chosen by several friends


----------



## Asha (9 May 2022)

Pops back in to whisper … we have wax . Not loads , but its proper hard wax . Will keep an eye on her in The field today . Eek 😬


----------



## TheMule (9 May 2022)

Asha said:



			Pops back in to whisper … we have wax . Not loads , but its proper hard wax . Will keep an eye on her in The field today . Eek 😬
		
Click to expand...

🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 May 2022)

Asha said:



			Pops back in to whisper … we have wax . Not loads , but its proper hard wax . Will keep an eye on her in The field today . Eek 😬
		
Click to expand...

OMG how exciting!!!


----------



## Four Seasons (9 May 2022)

Asha said:



			Pops back in to whisper … we have wax . Not loads , but its proper hard wax . Will keep an eye on her in The field today . Eek 😬
		
Click to expand...

Very exciting! Fingers crossed for an easy birth and a healthy mare & foal!


----------



## ihatework (9 May 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Sorry I was thinking of Crowns Ace of Pearks who is also on my shortlist. Alongside Legrande who has been chosen by several friends
		
Click to expand...

Id choose CAoP over Ansei I all honesty. He’s producing useful allrounders pretty religiously. And if the offspring doesn’t suit you will likely be more commercial to sell on.


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 May 2022)

ihatework said:



			Id choose CAoP over Ansei I all honesty. He’s producing useful allrounders pretty religiously. And if the offspring doesn’t suit you will likely be more commercial to sell on.
		
Click to expand...

The size puts me off! He's huge!


----------



## dominobrown (9 May 2022)

sleepless night again…
Maiden mare… foaled 330 days on the dot. Check at 1.30am… nothing 2.15 foal was born, up and drinking by 2.25! Mum being incredibly good. This one is by Future Hepsilon out of Heslington Dark Secret mare, though the mares Dam line have all evented and her brother was very successful in eventing age classes so hopefully inspired by Badminton!


----------



## Asha (9 May 2022)

Congratulations! Gorgeous foal


----------



## Parrotperson (9 May 2022)

lovely foal dominobrown. Lovely marking on the head.


----------



## Four Seasons (9 May 2022)

Congrats dominobrown! Curious to see pictures when the foal has unfolded and ironed out...


----------



## Jeni the dragon (9 May 2022)

Congratulations @dominobrown He's a speedy chap!
Very exciting for you @Asha


----------



## Ahrena (9 May 2022)

Gorgeous baby!! Sounds very speedy.

We decided against the scan. Seems pointless - she was scanned at 9 months and everything looked fine and I don’t want to meddle just because I’m impatient. We are on high alert tonight; she still isn’t fully bagged but now secreting some liquid..not proper wax but mindful she’s a maiden. Belly was properly jiggling this morning and she’s been very out of sorts all day. Her temperature is 36.2 this evening and she’s usually above 37.

The stud Legrande is at were brilliant; we had no drama at all. Dropped her off on Thursday, scanned her Friday, covered her Saturday and boom she was in foal. He’s got such a lovely chilled out temperament and is such a nice all rounder.


----------



## TheMule (9 May 2022)

Ahrena said:



			Gorgeous baby!! Sounds very speedy.

We decided against the scan. Seems pointless - she was scanned at 9 months and everything looked fine and I don’t want to meddle just because I’m impatient. We are on high alert tonight; she still isn’t fully bagged but now secreting some liquid..not proper wax but mindful she’s a maiden. Belly was properly jiggling this morning and she’s been very out of sorts all day. Her temperature is 36.2 this evening and she’s usually above 37.

The stud Legrande is at were brilliant; we had no drama at all. Dropped her off on Thursday, scanned her Friday, covered her Saturday and boom she was in foal. He’s got such a lovely chilled out temperament and is such a nice all rounder.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh that does sound promising! Are you testing the pH of her milk?


----------



## Ahrena (9 May 2022)

I’ve ordered tests to arrive tomorrow now she’s finally producing liquid!

She’s driving me up the wall. Been swishy, unsettled, occasional tummy kicks/bites all day and didn’t touch her hay between 5pm and 10pm. Just decided I was going to stay up and now she’s started munching on her hay so not sure whether to risk just the usual two hourly night checks instead. I am shattered!


----------



## Asha (10 May 2022)

It’s a boy !! Not just any boy but a chestnut one with white socks and a blaze . Exactly what I had hoped for !!

Arrived at 02.30am , has now been up and about , had a drink and a poo 

we’ve named him Rustle . ( after my dad Russell )


----------



## TheMule (10 May 2022)

Asha said:



			It’s a boy !! Not just any boy but a chestnut one with white socks and a blaze . Exactly what I had hoped for !!

Arrived at 02.30am , has now been up and about , had a drink and a poo

we’ve named him Rustle . ( after my dad Russell )
		
Click to expand...

He looks absolutely gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## Asha (10 May 2022)

TheMule said:



			He looks absolutely gorgeous, congratulations!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks TM x


----------



## ihatework (10 May 2022)

Massive congrats Asha ❤️


----------



## dominobrown (10 May 2022)

He is lovely Asha


----------



## milliepops (10 May 2022)

Congratulations Asha 😍


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 May 2022)

Congratulations!! And a gorgeous name x


----------



## Jeni the dragon (10 May 2022)

Congratulations Asha! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Squeak (10 May 2022)

Conrgatulations Asha.  Really lovely foal.


----------



## TPO (10 May 2022)

Cracking foal Asha 🤩

ETA, all the foals are lovely in this thread. I just started and the end and have only just seen the others ❤


----------



## Four Seasons (10 May 2022)

Congrats Asha! Looks beautiful!


----------



## Horses_Rule (10 May 2022)

Baby 2 has arrived!! It’s a girl! So got one of each I’m super pleased! Well done all with your lovely foals!


----------



## TPO (10 May 2022)

Another cutie 💓


----------



## Asha (10 May 2022)

Horses_Rule said:



			Baby 2 has arrived!! It’s a girl! So got one of each I’m super pleased! Well done all with your lovely foals! 
	View attachment 92389

Click to expand...


Fantastic news. Now you can sit back and enjoy some foal watching. Lovely foal


----------



## Horses_Rule (10 May 2022)

Asha said:



			Fantastic news. Now you can sit back and enjoy some foal watching. Lovely foal

Click to expand...

Thank you so much! Well done to you too! You’ve got a beauty !


----------



## Ahrena (17 May 2022)

Lovely babies!
We are still waiting at 346 days. My yard owner is making noises again about getting a vet to come check her. I’m not particularly concerned as I don’t see what the vet will do (I know they don’t induce) and I know she can go MUCH longer. There’s nothing going on to suggest anything beyond her being a slow cooker but equally I don’t want to do her a disservice.

She’s loosey goosey on her foof, tail is very floppy and muscles have relaxed round her rear and if anything, her recent unsettled behaviour seems to be calming down. She still isn’t fully bagging and we’re getting clear fluid out of her teats consistently now (finally!) which tested about 8ph,  (appreciate maidens don’t always fully bag prior to foaling), so personally I think she’s just coming along a bit slowly. But equally I’m very inexperienced compared to yard owner!


----------



## TheMule (17 May 2022)

Ahrena said:



			Lovely babies!
We are still waiting at 346 days. My yard owner is making noises again about getting a vet to come check her. I’m not particularly concerned as I don’t see what the vet will do (I know they don’t induce) and I know she can go MUCH longer. There’s nothing going on to suggest anything beyond her being a slow cooker but equally I don’t want to do her a disservice.

She’s loosey goosey on her foof, tail is very floppy and muscles have relaxed round her rear and if anything, her recent unsettled behaviour seems to be calming down. She still isn’t fully bagging and we’re getting clear fluid out of her teats consistently now (finally!) which tested about 8ph,  (appreciate maidens don’t always fully bag prior to foaling), so personally I think she’s just coming along a bit slowly. But equally I’m very inexperienced compared to yard owner!
		
Click to expand...

You are right! The vet cannot do anything right now so it seems pointless


----------



## Asha (17 May 2022)

Ahrena said:



			Lovely babies!
We are still waiting at 346 days. My yard owner is making noises again about getting a vet to come check her. I’m not particularly concerned as I don’t see what the vet will do (I know they don’t induce) and I know she can go MUCH longer. There’s nothing going on to suggest anything beyond her being a slow cooker but equally I don’t want to do her a disservice.

She’s loosey goosey on her foof, tail is very floppy and muscles have relaxed round her rear and if anything, her recent unsettled behaviour seems to be calming down. She still isn’t fully bagging and we’re getting clear fluid out of her teats consistently now (finally!) which tested about 8ph,  (appreciate maidens don’t always fully bag prior to foaling), so personally I think she’s just coming along a bit slowly. But equally I’m very inexperienced compared to yard owner!
		
Click to expand...

Why do the last few days seem to take forever ! Im sure it wont be too much longer. good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 May 2022)

Ahrena said:



			She’s by Cachas so Caretino/Calleto II/Corrado lines, out of a Narew XX mare. I’ve put her to Legrande, Oldenburg stallion.

Still waiting; been on foal watch for 9 nights though as she’s looking pretty readyand has been fairly restless at times.

My yard owner had some mares scanned on Friday and vet suggested scanning her tomorrow if she hasn’t foaled yet to check it’s on the right place etc, but I’m not sure if this is a bit overkill as she’s still only 337 days and hasn’t waxed (maiden so appreciate she may not). Going to chat to vet tomorrow, but has anyone done this?

Gorgeous babies for those whose have arrived!

Meant to quote the person who asked my mare’s breeding but it didn’t work 

Click to expand...

Lovely 😍 I had an Oldenburg mare Temple Corrade similar lines I think, her sire was Gran Corrado.


----------



## Ahrena (22 May 2022)

Thank you all.
Vet said they would like to check her if she hasn’t foaled by 2 weeks overdue so I’ll do that if no joy by Wednesday.
However, we have had wax since Thursday and PH is testing 6.5 so…maybe…just maybe…something will happen.


----------



## Horses_Rule (23 May 2022)

How are the already born 2022 babies getting on? I have to say we’ve had a bit of a rollercoaster with baby 1 until now. Mum has a nasty tear that she needs to go to Newmarket to be sorted at the end of June. Bought them home Saturday so she can have a high grass diet - as vet said is important. First day out yesterday and all was well bought mum and foal in and after about an hour baby started colicing 😩 god foal colic is the worst I’ve ever seen. Writhing around in pain throwing himself on the floor his legs just buckling beneath just the worst. Vet came and gave some Metacam and after 15 mins or so he calmed down. Have been checking through the night and looks like he’s through the woods so far , bloody horses!!


----------



## Parrotperson (23 May 2022)

Horses_Rule said:



			How are the already born 2022 babies getting on? I have to say we’ve had a bit of a rollercoaster with baby 1 until now. Mum has a nasty tear that she needs to go to Newmarket to be sorted at the end of June. Bought them home Saturday so she can have a high grass diet - as vet said is important. First day out yesterday and all was well bought mum and foal in and after about an hour baby started colicing 😩 god foal colic is the worst I’ve ever seen. Writhing around in pain throwing himself on the floor his legs just buckling beneath just the worst. Vet came and gave some Metacam and after 15 mins or so he calmed down. Have been checking through the night and looks like he’s through the woods so far , bloody horses!!
		
Click to expand...

bloody hell. that's horrible. fingers crossed he continues to improve. poor chap. what did the vet say might have caused it?


----------



## Asha (23 May 2022)

Horses_Rule said:



			How are the already born 2022 babies getting on? I have to say we’ve had a bit of a rollercoaster with baby 1 until now. Mum has a nasty tear that she needs to go to Newmarket to be sorted at the end of June. Bought them home Saturday so she can have a high grass diet - as vet said is important. First day out yesterday and all was well bought mum and foal in and after about an hour baby started colicing 😩 god foal colic is the worst I’ve ever seen. Writhing around in pain throwing himself on the floor his legs just buckling beneath just the worst. Vet came and gave some Metacam and after 15 mins or so he calmed down. Have been checking through the night and looks like he’s through the woods so far , bloody horses!!
		
Click to expand...

thats very scary . Hope mum and foal start to get better quickly. You must be exhausted 

Rustle is doing great now . The first 24hrs where a bit of a worry as he couldn’t stand . So me and the builder ( thank god we had the builders round ) had to pick him up every hour to drink .  Then just as I was starting to panic that I would have to get up every hour over night he just started to ping up on his own . He had a slight contracted tendon in one hind , maybe that was it ? Vet gave him a bit of pain relief so whatever it was is sorted now . Plus his contracted tendon has corrected itself now as well . 
He’s now pinging everywhere 😊 hope yours recovers as well x


----------



## Parrotperson (23 May 2022)

Ahsa we need pinging pictures of Rustle!

and please may we have some of yours too Horse-rules?!

The law states that when posting about foals you MUST post a picture. 😂😂😂


----------



## Asha (23 May 2022)

Parrotperson said:



			Ahsa we need pinging pictures of Rustle!

and please may we have some of yours too Horse-rules?!

The law states that when posting about foals you MUST post a picture. 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

A few recent ones , may favourite being the one where he’s giving the others a demo 🤣🤣


----------



## milliepops (23 May 2022)

adorable!!


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 May 2022)

OMG so gorgeous x


----------



## Asha (23 May 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			OMG so gorgeous x
		
Click to expand...

how long have got before we see Ambers ? Very excited about it 😍


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 May 2022)

Asha said:



			how long have got before we see Ambers ? Very excited about it 😍
		
Click to expand...

Urgh AGES. Day 330 is 26th June. Dying with impatience!!!


----------



## Parrotperson (23 May 2022)

Oh he’s fantastic! Lovely Rustle! Pinging happily! He’s got lovely markings. 😍😍😍


----------



## Asha (23 May 2022)

Parrotperson said:



			Oh he’s fantastic! Lovely Rustle! Pinging happily! He’s got lovely markings. 😍😍😍
		
Click to expand...

I need to take some photos when he’s turned out in the morning. He’s like a lamb/ goat just can’t work out what to do so just jumps up and down 🤣🤣🤣



Ambers Echo said:



			Urgh AGES. Day 330 is 26th June. Dying with impatience!!!
		
Click to expand...

he/she will be worth the wait ! Seriously excited about your updates . Going to be cracker especially as he/she will be part ID 😍


----------



## Horses_Rule (23 May 2022)

Looks much better today vet said to put back out as normal  so I did and he’s been out and back in tonight all fine so hopefully that was it. Horses are just a rollercoaster ride!


----------



## TheMule (23 May 2022)

Goodness, what a worry! Why do we breed again?! I hope all continues to go the right way 🤞

My mare is 320 on Friday and doing all the right things currently


----------



## TigerTail (23 May 2022)

I am still short of a name for this long legged filly - ideas pls?! Also colours, dorsal stripe and leg barrings, pale legs and tummy with black arrow heads in her ankles 🤷‍♀️


----------



## ihatework (23 May 2022)

TT - dam and sire name?


----------



## Ahrena (25 May 2022)

We have a baby! Born last night at 21:40!!!
It got a bit scary as Lexi was very agitated Sunday night/Monday but nothing progressed so we called the vet. They scanned her and found one of his front legs was tucked under him so we decamped to the equine hospital incase he didn’t righten himself before birth. All turned out to be fine, her waters broke at 21:30 and he was out 10 minutes later!

I’ve totally confused myself on his colour; dad is buckskin. I can’t see any obvious signs that he’ll grey out but he has a very defined dorsal stripe so I thought he must be some kind of buckskin despite being so dark. But then I read foals are often born with primitive markings? So now I’m clueless, although I don’t really care as he is perfect. Lexi is being a very over protective mum. I’ve called him Pesto, his proper name will be Sunday Justice.


----------



## Parrotperson (26 May 2022)

Oh! Pesto is lovely! Naughty pesto for causing a panic though 😳. Phew. All’s well that ends well. 😍


----------



## Rosemary28 (26 May 2022)

Ahrena said:



			We have a baby! Born last night at 21:40!!!
It got a bit scary as Lexi was very agitated Sunday night/Monday but nothing progressed so we called the vet. They scanned her and found one of his front legs was tucked under him so we decamped to the equine hospital incase he didn’t righten himself before birth. All turned out to be fine, her waters broke at 21:30 and he was out 10 minutes later!

I’ve totally confused myself on his colour; dad is buckskin. I can’t see any obvious signs that he’ll grey out but he has a very defined dorsal stripe so I thought he must be some kind of buckskin despite being so dark. But then I read foals are often born with primitive markings? So now I’m clueless, although I don’t really care as he is perfect. Lexi is being a very over protective mum. I’ve called him Pesto, his proper name will be Sunday Justice.
		
Click to expand...

He's lovely!


----------



## milliepops (26 May 2022)

Congratulations Ahrena


----------



## Alibear (26 May 2022)

Congratulations Ahrena.  
I know zero about colour genetics, but Daisy is grey, and her first filly looked very similar to yours when born. She, too, is now grey. Well, to look at, she's more strawberry roan currently, but technically and long term, she's grey. 
It will be fun to watch the colour changes anyway.


----------



## TheMule (26 May 2022)

What a lovely baby Ahrena, congratulations!
He looks bay, but will be interesting to see over the coming weeks if there's anything else going on


----------



## Asha (26 May 2022)

ahhh lovely, what a beauty !  congratulations Ahrena.  Glad it all went well in the end, they do love to keep us on our toes.
As for colour, he looks just like my girl from last year a lovely bay. ( adds in disclaimer  im useless with colours )


----------



## Ahrena (26 May 2022)

Thank you all!
I’ve learnt that apparently many foals have primitive markings (I.e dorsal stripes) so I think he’s bay. He doesn’t have any white hairs around his eyes/muzzle (apart from the stripe) and his legs are very light which apparently suggests he’ll stay bay, but who knows!

He is already a very cheeky chappy!


----------



## TheMule (27 May 2022)

320 days today. Phew!


----------



## Asha (27 May 2022)

What a lovely neat bump 🥰


----------



## TheMule (27 May 2022)

Asha said:



			What a lovely neat bump 🥰
		
Click to expand...

She's very wide 🫣😂


----------



## Asha (27 May 2022)

TheMule said:



			She's very wide 🫣😂
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣
Does she usually go the full 340 days ish ? Excited for you !!


----------



## TheMule (27 May 2022)

Asha said:



			🤣🤣🤣
Does she usually go the full 340 days ish ? Excited for you !!
		
Click to expand...

She's a maiden so it's really anyone's guess. The udder is quite a bit bigger today. It would suit me if she went a little early, but she'll go when she's ready 💤


----------



## Asha (27 May 2022)

Gosh, and wax too by the looks of it ! Hope you don’t have too many sleepless nights x


----------



## Clodagh (27 May 2022)

I’ve just read this thread. Enjoyed every post! Keep ‘em coming!


----------



## TheMule (27 May 2022)

Asha said:



			Gosh, and wax too by the looks of it ! Hope you don’t have too many sleepless nights x
		
Click to expand...

She has had little beads for a while so I think just plugs. I'll knock them off later and see it they are replaced, but I suspect we're still a way off


----------



## Errin Paddywack (27 May 2022)

The very first foal I ever bred had little beads of wax like that one evening.  My sister asked if it was wax and I said I didn't think so.  She was a maiden too.  Next morning there was a foal up and running around.  She had gone just 331 days.  Bit of a shock.


----------



## Horses_Rule (27 May 2022)

Parrotperson said:



			bloody hell. that's horrible. fingers crossed he continues to improve. poor chap. what did the vet say might have caused it?
		
Click to expand...

well they didn’t say much but I think it was a combination of moving home from stud, a new routine and some more grass. The vet said they don’t eat much but going from stripped fields to grass I’m sure they do pick quite a bit during the daytime. All good now though been bright as a button all week thank god!


----------



## Parrotperson (27 May 2022)

phew!


----------



## Four Seasons (28 May 2022)

Ahrena said:



			Thank you all!
I’ve learnt that apparently many foals have primitive markings (I.e dorsal stripes) so I think he’s bay. He doesn’t have any white hairs around his eyes/muzzle (apart from the stripe) and his legs are very light which apparently suggests he’ll stay bay, but who knows!

He is already a very cheeky chappy!
		
Click to expand...

Congrats! He looks gorgeous! 😍 He does seem to be "just" a bay, but he's adorable. He has a lovely head. 



TheMule said:



			320 days today. Phew!

View attachment 93279

Click to expand...

I immediately love your mare! She is beautiful! Can't wait to see what she's been cooking!

Horse_Rule
Glad your foal is doing OK, it's horrible to see the small ones suffering.. 

My little baby is almost 10 weeks now. I measured her last week at 8 1/2 weeks and she was 121cm. She's now starting to eat some hard feed (special foal feed) alongside milk. Momma Accenta was scanned last week for a heartbeat blob. So Sensi is expecting a full brother/sister next year. Very exciting! 🤩





She's so big, this was her at 2 weeks old... they grow so fast 😭


----------



## Ambers Echo (28 May 2022)

Gorgeous.😍😍

 2 of my friends have had foals this week and I am getting very excited. 
Day 302 and there is some udder development. She is so fat! Just trying to decide when to start bringing her in overnight. She’s out with Lottie at the moment.


----------



## Clodagh (30 May 2022)

Four Seasons that’s a very smart foal. Is there a pic of mum and dad somewhere?


----------



## TheMule (30 May 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Gorgeous.😍😍

2 of my friends have had foals this week and I am getting very excited.
Day 302 and there is some udder development. She is so fat! Just trying to decide when to start bringing her in overnight. She’s out with Lottie at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I'm trying to hold off on moving my mare to her foaling quarters as long as possible as I want to preserve her grass, but I'm probably not going to last much longer with the stress of it all! I'm obsessing over photos of udders 🫣


----------



## Asha (30 May 2022)

TheMule said:



			I'm trying to hold off on moving my mare to her foaling quarters as long as possible as I want to preserve her grass, but I'm probably not going to last much longer with the stress of it all! I'm obsessing over photos of udders 🫣
		
Click to expand...

you know it’s getting close when your phone is full of udder photos 🤣🤣

lovely foal four seasons, she can certainly move !


----------



## TheMule (30 May 2022)

Asha said:



			you know it’s getting close when your phone is full of udder photos 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

😂
My Google history would make for interesting viewing to those not in the know too….


----------



## Four Seasons (30 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Four Seasons that’s a very smart foal. Is there a pic of mum and dad somewhere?
		
Click to expand...

This is mum, Moravita's Accenta. She's a purebred Frederiksborg.





Dad is Cassanova du Bois, a partbred Welsh/German riding pony






TheMule said:



			I'm trying to hold off on moving my mare to her foaling quarters as long as possible as I want to preserve her grass, but I'm probably not going to last much longer with the stress of it all! I'm obsessing over photos of udders 🫣
		
Click to expand...

I know the feeling 😅 Patience is running thin...


----------



## Aperchristmastree (30 May 2022)

Gorgeous foals everyone, you are all making me so broody!


----------



## Clodagh (30 May 2022)

Four Seasons said:



			This is mum, Moravita's Accenta. She's a purebred Frederiksborg.
View attachment 93505

View attachment 93509


Dad is Cassanova du Bois, a partbred Welsh/German riding pony
View attachment 93507
View attachment 93506



I know the feeling 😅 Patience is running thin...
		
Click to expand...

Very lovely indeed.


----------



## nagblagger (30 May 2022)

[QUOTE="Apercrumbie, post:]Gorgeous foals everyone, you are all making me so broody![/QUOTE]

I'm not broody, i'm jealous !


----------



## TheMule (30 May 2022)

Four Seasons said:



			This is mum, Moravita's Accenta. She's a purebred Frederiksborg.
View attachment 93505

View attachment 93509


Dad is Cassanova du Bois, a partbred Welsh/German riding pony
View attachment 93507
View attachment 93506



I know the feeling 😅 Patience is running thin...
		
Click to expand...

Really smart pair- no wonder you got a nice foal!


----------



## Bikerchickone (1 June 2022)

Gorgeous foals, and for those of you waiting for them to drop, I’m already waiting for mine and we haven’t even inseminated yet! Oh dear lol. Will have to get my foal fix from this thread!


----------



## milliepops (1 June 2022)

Bikerchickone said:



			Gorgeous foals, and for those of you waiting for them to drop, I’m already waiting for mine and we haven’t even inseminated yet! Oh dear lol. Will have to get my foal fix from this thread!
		
Click to expand...

it's such a long wait!!


----------



## Bikerchickone (1 June 2022)

milliepops said:



			it's such a long wait!! 

Click to expand...

Take comfort that you’re a long way ahead of me! 😂


----------



## ester (1 June 2022)

TigerTail said:



			I am still short of a name for this long legged filly - ideas pls?! Also colours, dorsal stripe and leg barrings, pale legs and tummy with black arrow heads in her ankles 🤷‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Looks bay from the pics but could do with bigger ones


----------



## ester (1 June 2022)

Ahrena said:



			We have a baby! Born last night at 21:40!!!
It got a bit scary as Lexi was very agitated Sunday night/Monday but nothing progressed so we called the vet. They scanned her and found one of his front legs was tucked under him so we decamped to the equine hospital incase he didn’t righten himself before birth. All turned out to be fine, her waters broke at 21:30 and he was out 10 minutes later!

I’ve totally confused myself on his colour; dad is buckskin. I can’t see any obvious signs that he’ll grey out but he has a very defined dorsal stripe so I thought he must be some kind of buckskin despite being so dark. But then I read foals are often born with primitive markings? So now I’m clueless, although I don’t really care as he is perfect. Lexi is being a very over protective mum. I’ve called him Pesto, his proper name will be Sunday Justice.
		
Click to expand...

foal camo  
I’m a bit torn on whether he is hyperpigmented enough to indicate that he will grey (usually said if they are born looking more like an adult colour = grey)


----------



## TheMule (1 June 2022)

325 days, foaling box is all cleared out and bedded down, foaling paddock is fenced and has loads of grass, vet just been and done jabs and she's wormed (not without a battle 🙄) so now it's just a waiting game. Udder isn’t looking ready so I'm trying not to get too keen yet.


----------



## TheMule (8 June 2022)

Well, that was a bit of a surprise!
I barely managed to squeeze out a drop to test last night and it was 7.4 so nowhere near and clearly no milk in yet, but she was pacing and restless at 8.30 so I went and stayed the night anyway. Quite restless in the night and at 3.45am I work to her on the floor pushing! (Right under the sodding fence, of course 🙄)




So now I have an absolutely cracking filly who did everything she's supposed to in record time 😍

Opposition Bombshell x Marcolas G x Abergwiffy


----------



## nagblagger (8 June 2022)

Congratulations... lovely filly..you must be delighted


----------



## TheMule (8 June 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Congratulations... lovely filly..you must be delighted
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm just a bit stunned to be honest- she has a beautiful face and 4 perfect white socks. I'm not sure if she will go grey, I'm hoping not 🫣


----------



## milliepops (8 June 2022)

Lovely TM 😍 congratulations!


----------



## Ambers Echo (8 June 2022)

Gorgeous!! All these foals ❤️❤️❤️❤️
This is Izzy’s old pony - foal born yesterday x


----------



## Four Seasons (8 June 2022)

What a beautiful filly TM! 🤩 Congrats!



Ambers Echo said:



			Gorgeous!! All these foals ❤️❤️❤️❤️
This is Izzy’s old pony - foal born yesterday x

View attachment 93930

Click to expand...

How cute! 😍


----------



## Asha (8 June 2022)

She’s absolutely stunning TM . Congratulations. Look forward to more photos as she unfolds . Fingers crossed she stays that colour . I’m guessing she will 😍


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 June 2022)

Cracking filly, congratulations.


----------



## Clodagh (8 June 2022)

TheMule said:



			Well, that was a bit of a surprise!
I barely managed to squeeze out a drop to test last night and it was 7.4 so nowhere near and clearly no milk in yet, but she was pacing and restless at 8.30 so I went and stayed the night anyway. Quite restless in the night and at 3.45am I work to her on the floor pushing! (Right under the sodding fence, of course 🙄)

View attachment 93928


So now I have an absolutely cracking filly who did everything she's supposed to in record time 😍

Opposition Bombshell x Marcolas G x Abergwiffy

View attachment 93929

Click to expand...

What a stunning perfect foal.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (8 June 2022)

What a wee stunner! Congratulations to you and mum!


----------



## Cloball (8 June 2022)

She clearly noticed you'd nested for her and felt ready. 
Might just be she's a bit wet but I'll eat my hat if she doesn't grey out hyperpigmentation like that.


TheMule said:



			Thank you! I'm just a bit stunned to be honest- she has a beautiful face and 4 perfect white socks. I'm not sure if she will go grey, I'm hoping not 🫣
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ester (8 June 2022)

I'm glad cloball got there first with the bad news as I too think you have a grey, very smart!


----------



## TheMule (8 June 2022)

Cloball said:



			She clearly noticed you'd nested for her and felt ready. 
Might just be she's a bit wet but I'll eat my hat if she doesn't grey out hyperpigmentation like that.
		
Click to expand...

I think you’re probably right. Will be a shame, but she’s otherwise perfect


----------



## TheMule (8 June 2022)

Any further grey or nay thoughts?!


----------



## Asha (8 June 2022)

She really is very pretty . Tough call on the colour at the minute for me .


----------



## Cloball (8 June 2022)

🤔Less convinced by the top photo but the bottom one I would say grey.


----------



## ester (8 June 2022)

agree top one looks like could be heavy foal camo instead.


----------



## TheMule (8 June 2022)

ester said:



			agree top one looks like could be heavy foal camo instead.
		
Click to expand...

🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Aperchristmastree (9 June 2022)

I think we will need daily pictures for months to come to be sure, it's the only way


----------



## TheMule (9 June 2022)

Apercrumbie said:



			I think we will need daily pictures for months to come to be sure, it's the only way 

Click to expand...

This can be arranged 😂


----------



## Jeni the dragon (9 June 2022)

Oh she really is pretty! Have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## ihatework (9 June 2022)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Oh she really is pretty! Have you decided on a name yet?
		
Click to expand...

Given how grey she is going to go 😝 I informed TheMule she is obviously Snowy 🤣


----------



## TheMule (9 June 2022)

ihatework said:



			Given how grey she is going to go 😝 I informed TheMule she is obviously Snowy 🤣
		
Click to expand...

😡🤦‍♀️
I'm going to have to name her something really brown, like Conker


----------



## TheMule (10 June 2022)

Her mother has finally let her try a bit of a run around. Poor mummy is still really sore with a nasty tear and very reluctant to wee which is causing a few issues but 🤞it settles down, she's on antibiotics and painkillers


----------



## milliepops (10 June 2022)

lovely pic TM. hope mum heals up quickly and is feeling better soon.


----------



## Clodagh (10 June 2022)

She’s a stunner.


----------



## Asha (10 June 2022)

She really is lovely 😍 hope mum is feeling better soon


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 June 2022)

Amber is on day 318 and HUUUUGE. Se is being uncharacteristically clingy to me. She has always been self contained, almost aloof. And does not have much time for humans though she quite likes me I think. Her expression has always been softer when she looks at me than the bitch face expressions she gives others anyway! But tonight she was sticking to me like glue and resting her head on my chest. Very un Amber-like. Hope she's ok. Not sure when to start night watches.... No milk or wax yet. But foal looks lower. And she is just huge.

She is in a large foaling box and has a very deep straw bed - the matting is just at the front as she likes to poo on mats. Very helpful of her!


----------



## nagblagger (13 June 2022)

It might just be the way she is standing with her hoof raised, but have her muscles relaxed...?


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 June 2022)

Her back end does not feel squidgy and her tail still has muscle tone when I lifted it. But I am not rhat sure what I am looking at. I'll see if I can post another pic x


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 June 2022)

All the pics from tonight look similar. x


----------



## nagblagger (13 June 2022)

I;m no expert, but the night before my bogof was born the mares muscles were squidgy and looked different, does her back end look different? I was keeping a close eye as we didn't know any dates etc. 
Like i said it may be the angle and she is just resting her leg... but still exciting times.


----------



## Aperchristmastree (13 June 2022)

nagblagger said:



			I;m no expert, but the night before my bogof was born the mares muscles were squidgy and looked different, does her back end look different? I was keeping a close eye as we didn't know any dates etc.
Like i said it may be the angle and she is just resting her leg... but still exciting times.
		
Click to expand...

I am also no expert (so take my opinion with a huge pinch of salt) but she doesn't look slacked off to me yet. So exciting though!


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 June 2022)

I'm getting so excited but utterly terrified too. She's not due for a while. Not sure what I'm going to do with myself for rthe next few weeks!


----------



## milliepops (13 June 2022)

Get ready for the anxiety dreams! One memorable one I had waiting for Hera to make an appearance was about salty foaling in a bombed out street in Aleppo 🤪


----------



## nagblagger (13 June 2022)

Has she bagged up?


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 June 2022)

Not convincingly. Some development but not a lot x


----------



## TheMule (13 June 2022)

Milk and wax are not the be all and end all- I wouldn’t have watched my mare based on udder or pH but she was tail rubbing and then pacing in the evening so I though I'd stay over anyway and out she popped! They can be a law unto themselves!

This was her udder the day before, pH tested at 7.4 that evening


----------



## Ambers Echo (14 June 2022)

What would trigger me watching then. She could in theory go for weeks yet. I can't live in my trailer up there for weeks on end. Vet said stay over 'when she looks ready' but that sems rather vague as an instruction. I was basing it in milk, wax and Ph


----------



## nagblagger (14 June 2022)

3-4 weeks after my mare started to bag up, i started going up early before work. i 'familiarised. myself with what her back end looked like, i was lucky it was so obvious the night before as her back end did change and become soft and relaxed. She waited until i got there the next day.


----------



## Asha (14 June 2022)

its really hard with maidens as they write their own rule book.  But, id say the thing that has to happen is the back end slackening off.

So really watch our for her turning wobbly around each side of the tail head. It really goes wobbly like jelly.  My mares all really start to rub their bums as well. That usually tells me we are pretty close. A bag that is full after exercise is a good indication too ( thats assuming she has one !)
I dont bother with milk strips, i know lots do. I just dont like messing with it.
From 320 days I tend to watch them on the camera a lot of an evening so i can see their routine, once they look more unsettled i tend to keep an even closer eye.

Can you set up a camera system so you dont have to camp out until the last minute ?

Hope that helps ! Proper exciting now AE


----------



## TheMule (14 June 2022)

I agree- jelly muscles are a good sign- mine did definitely get squishier the day before. They don’t all get restless but mine certainly did when normally she was settled, and I tried to resolve it by changing a couple of things and she still didn’t settle. Not all mares wax so definitely don’t wait for that.
A camera is a godsend- my little Reolink has definitely saved many sleepless nights (including after the foal is born as you do want to carry on keeping a close eye!)


----------



## milliepops (14 June 2022)

agreed, i have 3 reolinks now so can cover the next one from all angles   i watched them a lot just for my own peace of mind (and a bit of enjoyment!)


----------



## Asha (14 June 2022)

milliepops said:



			agreed, i have 3 reolinks now so can cover the next one from all angles  i watched them a lot just for my own peace of mind (and a bit of enjoyment!)
		
Click to expand...

Just watching the foals sleep is worth it. When they are all tucked in the straw. Its lovely. Ive got some lovely stills off them with mum and foal asleep.


----------



## Caol Ila (14 June 2022)

Out of curiosity (and reasons), do most mares get restless and drip milk several days prior to foaling? Hermosa sure did. Or will some drop a foal with little warning?


----------



## tda (14 June 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Out of curiosity (and reasons), do most mares get restless and drip milk several days prior to foaling? Hermosa sure did. Or will some drop a foal with little warning?
		
Click to expand...

I think I've only had one mare in the last 15 years who has ran milk, but I hear of plenty that do.
Not noticed too much restlessness either but my lot all live out so can walk or not, whatever they want, and they often foal early morning


----------



## Ambers Echo (14 June 2022)

Well her back end is not squishy so I think we are ok for now x


----------



## milliepops (14 June 2022)

My case study of 1 maiden was totally chilled but started dripping in the morning that she foaled.


----------



## Asha (15 June 2022)

Where riding in the arena last night and had the feeling we where being watched . He is just the cutest 🥰


----------



## Ambers Echo (15 June 2022)

milliepops said:



			Get ready for the anxiety dreams! One memorable one I had waiting for Hera to make an appearance was about salty foaling in a bombed out street in Aleppo 🤪
		
Click to expand...

Last night I dreamt she delivered a healthy black filly. It was all very calm and straightforward. I was gutted to wake up and realise it is still to come. I am just so anxious. She'd better hurry up or I'll be a basket case. I read some horses go 400 days! She is on 320 today x


----------



## Asha (15 June 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Last night I dreamt she delivered a healthy black filly. It was all very calm and straightforward. I was gutted to wake up and realise it is still to come. I am just so anxious. She'd better hurry up or I'll be a basket case. I read some horses go 400 days! She is on 320 today x
		
Click to expand...

you’ve hit the perfect milestone now . Won’t be long . I’m sure I read somewhere that mares don’t carry as long when they have them this time of year . Could be wrong ! Mine have all been early in the year and made me wait 🤣🤣


----------



## PurBee (15 June 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Last night I dreamt she delivered a healthy black filly. It was all very calm and straightforward. I was gutted to wake up and realise it is still to come. I am just so anxious. She'd better hurry up or I'll be a basket case. I read some horses go 400 days! She is on 320 today x
		
Click to expand...


Just before my mare foaled, i dreamt she had a jet black foal, i was there at the time in the field watching the birth.
In reality, she foaled quickly in the field, without me being there, early hours, and the foal was/is grey! (born a bay colour)

ps - i dreamt that about a week before foaling. The only dream i had, and i was an anxious mess so expected more dreams!


----------



## TheMule (15 June 2022)

Last week I dreamt my mare was in labour until I came to realization that she WAS in labour and that the noise was infiltrating my dream 😂


----------



## TheMule (16 June 2022)

Enya is now a week old and very feisty- I have several bruises from her over-exuberance 🙄🫣😂 She is a sweetie though and very friendly, just also quite athletic and quick moving!


----------



## Clodagh (16 June 2022)

TheMule said:



			Enya is now a week old and very feisty- I have several bruises from her over-exuberance 🙄🫣😂 She is a sweetie though and very friendly, just also quite athletic and quick moving!

View attachment 94407

Click to expand...

Those ears! You can’t go wrong with big ears.


----------



## TheMule (16 June 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Those ears! You can’t go wrong with big ears.
		
Click to expand...

She has trademark Opposition ears- I adore them 😍


----------



## Ambers Echo (16 June 2022)

She’s gorgeous 🥰


----------



## TheMule (16 June 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			She’s gorgeous 🥰
		
Click to expand...

Thnakyou!
Amber must be in safe zone now? How exciting!


----------



## Ambers Echo (16 June 2022)

She’d in at night but I don’t think it’s quite time. Not slacked off, no milk, very little bag. But soon!!


----------



## jessss (20 June 2022)

I have a foal by Emir R (mum is Empire x Quality Time) due at the end of July! Mare going to a local stud at the end of this week. This thread has made me very excited - will be my first foal so very nervous too


----------



## Alibear (20 June 2022)

Daisy's at day 320 which is great. She was moved up to the paddock next to the yard several weeks ago as last time she foaled a bit early but she's holding on nicely this time. I'm daring to start getting a little excited now.  I really didn't want her to foal in Friday's heatwave so I'm pleased she avoided that as well.   I'm quite happy for her to hold on to full term or over. She positively glowing and seems really well so fingers crossed.


----------



## Asha (20 June 2022)

jessss said:



			I have a foal by Emir R (mum is Empire x Quality Time) due at the end of July! Mare going to a local stud at the end of this week. This thread has made me very excited - will be my first foal so very nervous too
		
Click to expand...





Alibear said:



			Daisy's at day 320 which is great. She was moved up to the paddock next to the yard several weeks ago as last time she foaled a bit early but she's holding on nicely this time. I'm daring to start getting a little excited now.  I really didn't want her to foal in Friday's heatwave so I'm pleased she avoided that as well.   I'm quite happy for her to hold on to full term or over. She positively glowing and seems really well so fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Hope all goes well for you both, and dont forget we need lots of photos


----------



## TheMule (20 June 2022)

Good luck to those of you still expecting babies!
My mare continues to have a bit of an issue which is needing a bit of maintenance and some vet intervention, but the filly is doing really well- she's a big, big character!


----------



## TheMule (20 June 2022)

Just got her DNA test back- no grey. Yay!!🥳


----------



## nagblagger (20 June 2022)

[QUOTE="TheMule,]Just got her DNA test back- no grey. Yay!!🥳

NOOO i love greys..!
Saying that, she is a lovely colour.


----------



## Clodagh (20 June 2022)

TheMule said:



			Just got her DNA test back- no grey. Yay!!🥳
		
Click to expand...

Those socks would be so wasted on a grey!


----------



## TheMule (20 June 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Those socks would be so wasted on a grey!
		
Click to expand...

I so agree- I wouldn’t have minded so much on a plain foal, but her markings are just so perfect it really would have been a shame


----------



## Asha (20 June 2022)

TheMule said:



			Just got her DNA test back- no grey. Yay!!🥳
		
Click to expand...

brilliant. She really is a cracker . Hope mum is better soon x


----------



## Jeni the dragon (20 June 2022)

She is such a wee stunner!


----------



## Ambers Echo (21 June 2022)

What a palaver! Call yeserday at just gone 5 : "Ambers; waters have gone" - witnessed by 3 liveries who describe a suddden gush of fluid. Hot footed it up there. Nothing else happening. Rang out of hours vet and send video. He said probably an infection causing fluid to build up in the cervix. But to wtach her overmight. Up all night watching a peacefully sleeping horse! Vet came today - adamant waters haven’t gone. So her diagnosis - she was doing a wee! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








And she’s not ready: not waxed up, not slackened off, cervix tight shut. So still a few days at least. The liveries swear blind it wasn’t a wee but I guess they were wrong. Phew


----------



## Ambers Echo (21 June 2022)

Ps it was my birthday. Living the high life and celebrating in style!


----------



## TheMule (21 June 2022)

Oh the joys of broodmares!!


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 June 2022)

Absolutely typically Amber had her foal unseen sometime before 6:30 this morning. We thought all was well as he was on his feet then and looked like he was sucking. Afterbirth hadn’t passed so can’t have been too long. But by 9 I was worried he wasn’t drinking much - it looked like he was because he was under there and slurping but never really latching. Rang vet who reassured as that as long as he picked up through the morning he’d be fine. And maybe we needed to support him to stand and guide him. By doing that I realised he’s not latching on. He’s covered in milk because it’s just pouring over his head as he tries to find the teat. Rang same get whise being really casual about it and  is due at 12 anyway so I have had a tantrum with the receptionist who put my through to my usual vet who is on his way. Wish us all luck. We have called him Aspire Felix Felicis. Stable name Felix. Aspire is my company name. and he needs some liquid luck. X


----------



## Squeak (22 June 2022)

Oh how very exciting AE!!  I hope that the vet is able to help and give you good news so that you're able to enjoy the foal.

Sending you loads of positive vibes and anxiously waiting for the update from the vet visit.


----------



## Alibear (22 June 2022)

@Ambers Echo Glad to hear that things mostly sound Ok and I hope foal learns to latch on with a little help this morning.  Wishing you all the very best of luck.


----------



## TheMule (22 June 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Absolutely typically Amber had her foal unseen sometime before 6:30 this morning. We thought all was well as he was on his feet then and looked like he was sucking. Afterbirth hadn’t passed so can’t have been too long. But by 9 I was worried he wasn’t drinking much - it looked like he was because he was under there and slurping but never really latching. Rang vet who reassured as that as long as he picked up through the morning he’d be fine. And maybe we needed to support him to stand and guide him. By doing that I realised he’s not latching on. He’s covered in milk because it’s just pouring over his head as he tries to find the teat. Rang same get whise being really casual about it and  is due at 12 anyway so I have had a tantrum with the receptionist who put my through to my usual vet who is on his way. Wish us all luck. We have called him Aspire Felix Felicis. Stable name Felix. Aspire is my company name. and he needs some liquid luck. X
		
Click to expand...

Oh goodness! So the waters probably had gone after all?! What a shame it was missed.
So long as he has the right instinct and a suckle reflex you will get him there, they only really worry about babies that aren’t looking/ trying to suck. Good luck with getting him in the right place, it can be immensely frustrating!


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 June 2022)

Felix ❤


----------



## Cloball (22 June 2022)

TheMule said:



			Just got her DNA test back- no grey. Yay!!🥳
		
Click to expand...

Wheres that hat I need to eat 😜

Congrats @Ambers Echo and happy birthday


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 June 2022)

TheMule said:



			Just got her DNA test back- no grey. Yay!!🥳
		
Click to expand...

Was just going to say I hope she doesn't go grey she is such a lovely colour


----------



## Asha (22 June 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Felix ❤

View attachment 94658

Click to expand...

Ahhh !! congratulations . What a clever girl Amber is .. hiding everything from you all 🤣🤣🤣. At least he’s looking for the milk and he’s up and about . Hope you get to see him latch on soon . The first few hours are usually the most stressful, so will keep everything crossed for you and wait impatiently for more photos and updates.
Welcome to the world Felix , he looks a little belter x


----------



## Clodagh (22 June 2022)

Congratulations AE. Delighted for you, what a handsome boy x


----------



## Clodagh (22 June 2022)

I was chatting to a small breeder the other day and he said he much prefers fillies as they just get up and find the udder, colts are so dim. I hope Felix has got it sorted now.


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 June 2022)

He's slowly figuring it out. Vet was 50/50 on tubing him and still might, but he is trying and as Mule said, that is very reassuring. He's a fesity little thing! Vet said boys can be a bit slow on the uptake!

He has very solid, chunky legs and a pronounced roman nose so he takes after dad. All our pretty boy names don't suit as he's going to be a solid handsome chap not a prancy pretty boy.

So we have calked him Felix. Means luck and he needs some! But I am much happier with him than I was a few hours ago. Amber is being just amazing. So gentle and patient.


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 June 2022)

Clodagh said:



			I was chatting to a small breeder the other day and ge said he much prefers fillies as they just get up and find the udder, colts are so dim. I hope Felix has got it sorted now.
		
Click to expand...

Haha cross posted. Yes vet said that too. Boys are dimmer. He is sucking on everything except the bloody teat


----------



## Squeak (22 June 2022)

He is really gorgeous AE - glad to hear it's looking more positive now.


----------



## Clodagh (22 June 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Haha cross posted. Yes vet said that too. Boys are dimmer. He is sucking on everything except the bloody teat 

Click to expand...

Mine was obsessed with her stifle 🙄.
He is so handsome.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 June 2022)

Omg. Chunky legs and Roman nose! Just my type. Love a good convex profile! So noble.


----------



## TheMule (22 June 2022)

He’s a proper strong thing isn’t he? Adorable, congratulations!


----------



## SashaBabe (22 June 2022)

Congratulations.  He's gorgeous.


----------



## Parrotperson (22 June 2022)

😍😍😍😍 Felix! he's beautiful. Boys are slower at everything. He looks really good and healthy. Fingers crossed he figures it out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Asha (22 June 2022)

Amber looks very content, hes super. Just love how chunky he is.


Well, we have had  stressful afternoon . I noticed Aria wasn’t herself . Kicking her tummy , not letting Rustle drink . She progressively got worse . Was really worried about colic or mastitis  as  her udder was enlarged and milk dripping . Vet came and turns out it was both, he’s not 100% sure which one came first , but as she’s a sensitive girl , we are thinking mastitis first and got herself upset and caused colic .
fortunately no impaction . So he’s given her some pain relief and some antibiotics. Rustle helped , as soon as she was doped her had a big drink , he couldn’t get near her before . Bless him, he just stood in the corner of the stable with a very worried expression. 
She must have been in a fair bit of pain, as she was kicking out at the vet, and shes never done that before, shes such a gentle mare. So having to keep a close eye on her, have antibiotics & bute to give for a few days.
Its so frustrating, as vet thinks the mastitis would have been caused by flies. I am bringing them in during the day to keep out of the way of them, and yet here we are. Fingers crossed she improves


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 June 2022)

Hope Aria is feeling much more comfortable very soon x


----------



## Jeni the dragon (22 June 2022)

Congratulations AE! What a stunning wee chap he is!


----------



## nagblagger (22 June 2022)

Absolutely gorgeous AE - typical man though (should i say that!?)
Asha - hope Aria is feeling better soon, at least you were observant and caught it early.

I have foal envy.


----------



## TheMule (22 June 2022)

Asha said:



			Amber looks very content, hes super. Just love how chunky he is.


Well, we have had  stressful afternoon . I noticed Aria wasn’t herself . Kicking her tummy , not letting Rustle drink . She progressively got worse . Was really worried about colic or mastitis  as  her udder was enlarged and milk dripping . Vet came and turns out it was both, he’s not 100% sure which one came first , but as she’s a sensitive girl , we are thinking mastitis first and got herself upset and caused colic .
fortunately no impaction . So he’s given her some pain relief and some antibiotics. Rustle helped , as soon as she was doped her had a big drink , he couldn’t get near her before . Bless him, he just stood in the corner of the stable with a very worried expression.
She must have been in a fair bit of pain, as she was kicking out at the vet, and shes never done that before, shes such a gentle mare. So having to keep a close eye on her, have antibiotics & bute to give for a few days.
Its so frustrating, as vet thinks the mastitis would have been caused by flies. I am bringing them in during the day to keep out of the way of them, and yet here we are. Fingers crossed she improves
		
Click to expand...

Oh goodness how worrying. You think once they're born the worry will stop but no, they can throw a million more things at you to cost you money and worry you endlessly 🫤


----------



## Asha (23 June 2022)

TheMule said:



			Oh goodness how worrying. You think once they're born the worry will stop but no, they can throw a million more things at you to cost you money and worry you endlessly 🫤
		
Click to expand...

it’s just the beginning isn’t it ! Getting them to 4yo sane ,alive and sound isn’t exactly easy 🤣🤣 
Fortunately Aria seems a lot more herself today . Her udder looks a lot smaller . Phew 😊


----------



## Caol Ila (23 June 2022)

Missed this thread yesterday. Congrats on your new baby, AE! I hope he's figured out the nursing thing. 

Glad Aria is feeling better.


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 June 2022)

Yes he is feeding at length then staggering round milk-drunk, then falling into a milk-coma. Repeat. He's very sweet.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 June 2022)

Aw, he's such a solid little dude.


----------



## Asha (23 June 2022)

Hes lovely AE


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 June 2022)

He's got wonky knees though. Stud vet consulting on whether we need to do anything about it. Always something to worry about!


----------



## ihatework (23 June 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			He's got wonky knees though. Stud vet consulting on whether we need to do anything about it. Always something to worry about!
		
Click to expand...

Give him a few days before intervening


----------



## palo1 (23 June 2022)

Gorgeous!! I hope his legs/knees sort themselves out


----------



## Asha (23 June 2022)

The vet thought the same about Rustle , he was slightly tight behind ( contracted tendon ) A couple of days later he was fine . A lot of the time they do sort themselves out. 
if not the farrier can help sort them out . Try not to worry too much . Easier said than done I know 😊


----------



## Clodagh (23 June 2022)

Mine was the wonkiest thing you ever saw. He was lovely after a week. I think it was limited turnout to start with.


----------



## Four Seasons (23 June 2022)

Wouldn't worry about being wonky just yet AE, usually takes a week for them to unfold... they've been cooped up for 11 months!


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 June 2022)

Amber was cleansed today and Felix decided that was a good time to start lapping the box at high speed. Vet had arm in up to the shoulder, hanging on for dear life as Amber spun round and round to keep Felix in sight all the time as he lapped.He then stopped, sneezed and flopped. Out like a light. Made finishing Amber off much easier. Foals are so comical. Everything they do is cute/funny. 

Made me wonder when we stop praising horses for things like doing a wee or a poo - "goooooood boy, whose a clever foal" - and start getting annoyed that their dressage scores are unreliable or they needed a second look at a fence "Jogged in the walk AGAIN, Grrr 20 pens at the water! So annoying!".

I guess it's the same for humans - we start by delighting our parents with every move we make and it's all downhill from there!


----------



## Alibear (23 June 2022)

Daisy foaled a very cute colt foal just after midnight. Timing is perfect as I’m at the stud for the weekend so got to meet him today. The vet was out this morning anyway so has checked them both over and said fit and well and good to go 😄


----------



## SashaBabe (23 June 2022)

Congratulations. They are both beautiful.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (23 June 2022)

Congratulations @Alibear he is lovely!


----------



## TPO (23 June 2022)

Congratulations 🍾  who is the stallion?


----------



## Asha (23 June 2022)

Congratulations @Alibear . Lovely wee chap x


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 June 2022)

Gorgeous Alibear!


----------



## nagblagger (23 June 2022)

I think i might not 'watch' this post any more..so jealous as all are so cute. 
Congratulations Alibear.

How many more are we waiting for?


----------



## TheMule (23 June 2022)

Alibear said:



			Daisy foaled a very cute colt foal just after midnight. Timing is perfect as I’m at the stud for the weekend so got to meet him today. The vet was out this morning anyway so has checked them both over and said fit and well and good to go 😄
	View attachment 94726

Click to expand...

What a little cutie- congratulations!


----------



## Ambers Echo (24 June 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Mine was the wonkiest thing you ever saw. He was lovely after a week. I think it was limited turnout to start with.
		
Click to expand...

yes that’s what stud vet is saying -  restricted turnout. And other vet is saying no turn out till IGG results are back in case he needs a plasma transfusion. And Amber needs another flush out today. So much for my minimal foal- led handling then 24/7 turn out plans 🤔 Reminds me of my no drugs, water-birth at home plan for my son. Cue emergency C section and a month in NICU!!


----------



## TheMule (24 June 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			yes that’s what stud vet is saying -  restricted turnout. And other vet is saying no turn out till IGG results are back in case he needs a plasma transfusion. And Amber needs another flush out today. So much for my minimal foal- led handling then 24/7 turn out plans 🤔 Reminds me of my no drugs, water-birth at home plan for my son. Cue emergency C section and a month in NICU!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh goodness, that’s a lot going on. I do really wonder why anyone breeds. And also why I get worked up when people complain about young stock being expensive!


----------



## Caol Ila (24 June 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			yes that’s what stud vet is saying -  restricted turnout. And other vet is saying no turn out till IGG results are back in case he needs a plasma transfusion. And Amber needs another flush out today. So much for my minimal foal- led handling then 24/7 turn out plans 🤔 Reminds me of my no drugs, water-birth at home plan for my son. Cue emergency C section and a month in NICU!!
		
Click to expand...

I did the minimal handling in those first few days (on vet's advice because Hermosa was so young, not well handled herself, and we did not want to stress her out to the point of rejecting the foal), and I could not catch my horses for a month. Nothing is easy!


----------



## Alibear (24 June 2022)

G


TPO said:



			Congratulations 🍾  who is the stallion?
		
Click to expand...

Gunnawantme.


----------



## TPO (24 June 2022)

Alibear said:



			G

Gunnawantme.
		
Click to expand...

Nice 😍🤩


----------



## Alibear (24 June 2022)

TPO said:



			Nice 😍🤩
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I’ve got a few years to improve before he’s ready. So I’m hoping I can make it.  He’s got a lovely little lope already.


----------



## Clodagh (26 June 2022)

How are they all doing? AE how’s Felix? Asha is Aria better?
TheMule how is sexy filly ‘22?
And anyone I haven’t mentioned!


----------



## Asha (26 June 2022)

Clodagh said:



			How are they all doing? AE how’s Felix? Asha is Aria better?
TheMule how is sexy filly ‘22?
And anyone I haven’t mentioned!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for asking Clodagh . Aria is much better . Just one more day of the antibiotics. She’s out with her mum now as well so is moving around a bit more . Hoping that helps . But definitely back to her normal self


----------



## Clodagh (26 June 2022)

Asha said:



			Thanks for asking Clodagh . Aria is much better . Just one more day of the antibiotics. She’s out with her mum now as well so is moving around a bit more . Hoping that helps . But definitely back to her normal self
		
Click to expand...

Good news. And it’s meant to be fun! 😄


----------



## TheMule (26 June 2022)

Enya has now got a friend in the shape of @LEC's lovely filly. Mothers are not keen on this concept and they’re being kept at opposite ends of the field, but I'm sure they will relax in a few days and I'll get some baby play photos!


----------



## Clodagh (26 June 2022)

TheMule said:



			Enya has now got a friend in the shape of @LEC's lovely filly. Mothers are not keen on this concept and they’re being kept at opposite ends of the field, but I'm sure they will relax in a few days and I'll get some baby play photos!

View attachment 94921

Click to expand...

Oh lovely to have a friend.


----------



## Ambers Echo (27 June 2022)

Felix is fine. IGG results were normal which is a relief. Amber seems fine too. The flushging was precautionary. Both my normal vet and the stud vet want Felix in for 2 weeks then reassess his wonky knees. He is full of beans and literally running rings round Amber so I can't wait to turn him out! But feel I need to follow the advice.

He is so cute.


----------



## Alibear (28 June 2022)

Do foals grow into their ears?  Both dam and sire have small ears.  Also I'm not committing to his final colour yet, it could be sorrel but he could grey out.  Socks are defined but his muzzle looks a bit light from certain angles.


----------



## TheMule (28 June 2022)

Alibear said:



			Do foals grow into their ears?  Both dam and sire have small ears.  Also I'm not committing to his final colour yet, it could be sorrel but he could grey out.  Socks are defined but his muzzle looks a bit light from certain angles.
View attachment 95040

Click to expand...

Big ears are the best! 😍


----------



## Aperchristmastree (28 June 2022)

Alibear said:



			Do foals grow into their ears?  Both dam and sire have small ears.  Also I'm not committing to his final colour yet, it could be sorrel but he could grey out.  Socks are defined but his muzzle looks a bit light from certain angles.
View attachment 95040

Click to expand...

I really hope he doesn't grow out of them, they're adorable!


----------



## Britestar (28 June 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Felix is fine. IGG results were normal which is a relief. Amber seems fine too. The flushging was precautionary. Both my normal vet and the stud vet want Felix in for 2 weeks then reassess his wonky knees. He is full of beans and literally running rings round Amber so I can't wait to turn him out! But feel I need to follow the advice.

He is so cute.






Click to expand...

My now 14yr old was the wonkiest foal I've ever seen. Totally windswept, and so wonky he could under mum for 2 weeks!
His hocks were just shy of 90°.
He was kept in for 2 weeks and when turned out,  had not hope of keeping up with mum. 
By 6 months you could barely see it. By 1yr old no one would have known. Has never affected him his entire life.


----------



## Ambers Echo (28 June 2022)

Thanks that’s really reassuring. I’m trying not to worry so good outcomes are very welcome! He went out briefly today while being mucked out and was good as gold. Can’t wait till he’s galloping round a big field!


----------



## Ambers Echo (28 June 2022)

The vet described it as ‘significant deviation’ at the knee then said ‘but not severe’ so I’m not sure what ‘significant’ really means


----------



## Asha (28 June 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			The vet described it as ‘significant deviation’ at the knee then said ‘but not severe’ so I’m not sure what ‘significant’ really means
		
Click to expand...

if you look back at the 2021 thread @Abi90 foal was a bit wonky and he was fine after a few weeks box rest 
Fingers crossed Felix is the same


----------



## Ambers Echo (29 June 2022)

That;s reassuring.

He is galloping laps and bucking so he needs to be out! Hope we get out of 'wonky jail' soon.


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 July 2022)

Felix is such a monkey. He is so bold - has zero fear. He is doing bucking high speed laps of his stable so we have put him out for an hour to let him have a proper leg stretch. ONe vet said in for 2 weeks, the other said restrict so we have gone with restricting but not total rest.  I think his legs look a lot straighter but vet is not reviewing till Wednesday. 

He is gorgeous and my heart melts when I see how lovely Amber is with him. I'm so pleased she appears to love motherhood. She is so chilled and gentle.


----------



## TheMule (2 July 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Felix is such a monkey. He is so bold - has zero fear. He is doing bucking high speed laps of his stable so we have put him out for an hour to let him have a proper leg stretch. ONe vet said in for 2 weeks, the other said restrict so we have gone with restricting but not total rest.  I think his legs look a lot straighter but vet is not reviewing till Wednesday. 

He is gorgeous and my heart melts when I see how lovely Amber is with him. I'm so pleased she appears to love motherhood. She is so chilled and gentle. 


















Click to expand...

The size of those joints 😲
He is adorable though, lovely to see him out


----------



## TheMule (2 July 2022)

Enya is proving to be a good tonic for me as I am having a terrible couple of weeks with my equines (lost my mule and now my homebred 5yr old is awaiting emergency surgery, unconnected)


----------



## milliepops (2 July 2022)

OMG TM, i am so sorry to hear that  what an awful week for you


----------



## Squeak (2 July 2022)

TheMule said:



			Enya is proving to be a good tonic for me as I am having a terrible couple of weeks with my equines (lost my mule and now my homebred 5yr old is awaiting emergency surgery, unconnected)

View attachment 95237

Click to expand...

Oh no! I’m so sorry to hear about your mule, I loved following your progress. 

I hope the surgery goes ok.


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 July 2022)

I’m so sorry The Mule. That’s heart breaking


----------



## CanteringCarrot (2 July 2022)

OMG @TheMule I am so sorry to hear that. I was so looking forward to mule updates, I loved her (from afar) and really enjoyed your posts about her. I am so sorry for your loss.

Fingers and everything crossed for your 5 year old!


----------



## SilverLinings (2 July 2022)

I hope the surgery is successful TM, and commiserations on the loss of your mule. Enya looks like a lovely distraction, she is a very smart foal.


----------



## TPO (2 July 2022)

So very sorry TM


----------



## LadyGascoyne (2 July 2022)

TheMule said:



			Enya is proving to be a good tonic for me as I am having a terrible couple of weeks with my equines (lost my mule and now my homebred 5yr old is awaiting emergency surgery, unconnected)

View attachment 95237

Click to expand...

I’m so sorry to hear about your news about your wonderful mule, TM. I hope your 5yo is ok. 

Enya is just beautiful and I hope she can continue to lift your spirits.


----------



## TheMule (2 July 2022)

Thanks all, it’s just the perils of owning and loving animals. I’ve been very lucky really, but it’s being chucked at me in spades right now 😥


----------



## Clodagh (2 July 2022)

I’m so sorry about your mule. That was an amazing journey to follow. 
I do hope your five year old is ok.
Enya is stunning.


----------



## millikins (2 July 2022)

That is very sad news Mule, I hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## Asha (2 July 2022)

Really sorry to read that about your mule . I really enjoyed your updates . 
Hope your 5YO recovers from his op .
Enya is very beautiful 😍 

felix is looking great AE , hopefully you will get a positive update from the vets next week


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 July 2022)

Sorry to hear your news Mule


----------



## Aperchristmastree (2 July 2022)

So sorry to hear that The Mule. Fingers firmly crossed for the surgery.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (2 July 2022)

I'm so sorry TM. Hope your 5 year old gets through the op OK.


----------



## chaps89 (3 July 2022)

So sorry to hear that TM


----------



## TheMule (3 July 2022)

Surgery went well so hopefully that’s the worst bit over and recovery will be straightforward- he sliced a massive chunk of his hind leg off in the field, lost a huge amount of blood and opened up a big hole into the fetlock joint but seems to have got away with not doing any soft tissue damage and hopefully not too much boney involvement, though surgeon said there is a risk part of the cannon has lost blood supply and will slough off, in which case he'll need another operation. Eurghh, horses. Why on earth would anyone breed more?!


----------



## SilverLinings (3 July 2022)

TheMule said:



			Surgery went well so hopefully that’s the worst bit over and recovery will be straightforward- he sliced a massive chunk of his hind leg off in the field, lost a huge amount of blood and opened up a big hole into the fetlock joint but seems to have got away with not doing any soft tissue damage and hopefully not too much boney involvement, though surgeon said there is a risk part of the cannon has lost blood supply and will slough off, in which case he'll need another operation. Eurghh, horses. Why on earth would anyone breed more?!
		
Click to expand...

That sounds tentatively promising TM, I will keep all my fingers and toes crossed that no further intervention is required and he makes a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Ambers Echo (3 July 2022)

Keeping everything crossed for you TM x


----------



## TPO (3 July 2022)

Glad surgery went well. Wishing him a speedy and full recovery


----------



## milliepops (3 July 2022)

Bleddy nora, TM. Everything crossed for you ❤️‍🩹


----------



## scats (3 July 2022)

I never look in here as I don’t have anything to contribute but just popped in and had a look at all your lovely foals. 
AE - what a chunky chap!  Love him!

So sorry to hear your news TM x


----------



## jessss (8 July 2022)

So sorry TM, hoping recovery is going okay!

I have just got a message from the stud owner about Elsy saying they think she is going to give birth tonight or tomorrow! 2 weeks early, hoping everything will be fine!!


----------



## Asha (8 July 2022)

jessss said:



			So sorry TM, hoping recovery is going okay!

I have just got a message from the stud owner about Elsy saying they think she is going to give birth tonight or tomorrow! 2 weeks early, hoping everything will be fine!!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck 🤞 keep us posted 😍


----------



## Ambers Echo (8 July 2022)

Freedom!!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (8 July 2022)

Cannot wait to see what a solid horse he'll turn into!


----------



## Asha (8 July 2022)

Brilliant news . Cant get over the bone on him ! Just lovely


----------



## jessss (10 July 2022)

Elsa's foal was born last night at 2350! A beautttt (will be I think) grey colt. 3 weeks early1





However this morning he took a turn for the worst, and was rushed into Rossdales with colic, general lack of appetite etc. Poor baby has had several enemas today and is on IV fluids and antibiotics for the next couple of days.

So keeping everything crossed!


----------



## SilverLinings (10 July 2022)

He's very handsome Jessss, but sorry to hear he's been having some problems. I hope he picks up quickly and goes from strength to strength; it sounds like a stressful time for you.


----------



## TheMule (10 July 2022)

jessss said:



			Elsa's foal was born last night at 2350! A beautttt (will be I think) grey colt. 3 weeks early1


View attachment 95660


However this morning he took a turn for the worst, and was rushed into Rossdales with colic, general lack of appetite etc. Poor baby has had several enemas today and is on IV fluids and antibiotics for the next couple of days.

So keeping everything crossed!
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, what a worry- I have everything crossed for you


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 July 2022)

So sorry Jessss= that sounds so worrying. Keeping everything crossed for him.


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 July 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Cannot wait to see what a solid horse he'll turn into!
		
Click to expand...

Yes he's going to be a chunky lad!


----------



## millikins (10 July 2022)

jessss said:



			Elsa's foal was born last night at 2350! A beautttt (will be I think) grey colt. 3 weeks early1


View attachment 95660


However this morning he took a turn for the worst, and was rushed into Rossdales with colic, general lack of appetite etc. Poor baby has had several enemas today and is on IV fluids and antibiotics for the next couple of days.

So keeping everything crossed!
		
Click to expand...

I hope he improves quickly. Our foal last year was a dummy, very much not expected to live, but he's a strapping lad now so you have my deepest sympathy, it is so stressful.


----------



## jessss (10 July 2022)

millikins said:



			I hope he improves quickly. Our foal last year was a dummy, very much not expected to live, but he's a strapping lad now so you have my deepest sympathy, it is so stressful.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks everyone

Vets have just called and it's looking on the positive side!

Millikins - that has given me some reassurance! Have there been any lasting effects??


----------



## Parrotperson (10 July 2022)

Oh golly. Poor little chap. Fingers crossed he’s ok. I know several dummy foals that turned out just fine so here’s hoping xx


----------



## Asha (10 July 2022)

He is gorgeous Jess . I hope he continues to improve . Sounds like he’s in the best of places . Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## TPO (10 July 2022)

Glad you've have a good update from the vet @jessss 

I hope that he continues to improve and is one soon


----------



## millikins (10 July 2022)

jessss said:



			Thanks everyone

Vets have just called and it's looking on the positive side!

Millikins - that has given me some reassurance! Have there been any lasting effects??
		
Click to expand...

So pleased it's sounding positive. Our boy is physically 100% but daughter and I do sometimes wonder if he's a bit dim, he could just be a very chilled personality.


----------



## TheMule (11 July 2022)

Enya is now nearly 5 weeks old and just adorable. She has had a little friend for a couple of weeks now but her mother is still quite protective so herds her away- though we are creeping ever closer. It's not quite the idyllic idea we had of foals frolicking together, but I think we're getting there, slowly!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (11 July 2022)

Enya is so pretty! Love that picture!


----------



## TheMule (11 July 2022)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Enya is so pretty! Love that picture!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks- I don’t quite know how she came out so dainty and pretty, neither of her parents are particularly beautiful!


----------



## Ambers Echo (11 July 2022)

Felix is so bold. Nothing bothers him. And he is super friendly. Presents his withers and bum for scratching from total strangers (like the vet). Comes running over to say hello to any visitors to his field. Does not move when lying down. Happy to let you sit next to him. Today he flopped down next to me and rested his head on my feet. He's a labrador in a foal's body.


----------



## Bikerchickone (12 July 2022)

Beautiful picture 😍


----------



## TheMule (12 July 2022)

Felix looks utterly adorable (and huge!)


----------



## Rosemary28 (12 July 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Felix is so bold. Nothing bothers him. And he is super friendly. Presents his withers and bum for scratching from total strangers (like the vet). Comes running over to say hello to any visitors to his field. Does not move when lying down. Happy to let you sit next to him. Today he flopped down next to me and rested his head on my feet. He's a labrador in a foal's body.







Click to expand...

Lovely photo, what a gorgeous boy!


----------



## TheMule (14 July 2022)

Enya is now 5 weeks old and developing into such a lovely little character. Their fence borders a footpath and she spends a lot of her day hanging out with the locals who come to admire the babies


----------



## Asha (23 July 2022)

Rustle is growing like a weed , so thought I’d best get his passport done before he gets any bigger .  He was actually quite brave with the microchip , and is still speaking to me 🤣🤣. The hot weather has meant he’s had a few showers, he actually enjoys it now .
	


so can now leave him be for a bit  😊
How’s everyone’s else’s foals coped with the heat ?


----------



## twofatladies88 (23 July 2022)

I can’t see any pictures of Felix - how do I get to see them?


----------



## Clodagh (23 July 2022)

millikins said:



			So pleased it's sounding positive. Our boy is physically 100% but daughter and I do sometimes wonder if he's a bit dim, he could just be a very chilled personality.
		
Click to expand...

My dummy foal grew into a dim adult. As my vet said though ‘it’s not as though we want them to be chess grand masters’. 
The only thing was his spatial awareness wasn’t great. He wouldn’t allow room round gateposts ( even when being led). And when he went on to jumping he wouldn’t necessarily sort himself out on a wrong stride. Nothing impactful.


----------



## Asha (23 July 2022)

twofatladies88 said:



			I can’t see any pictures of Felix - how do I get to see them?
		
Click to expand...

look here 👍


Ambers Echo said:



			Felix is so bold. Nothing bothers him. And he is super friendly. Presents his withers and bum for scratching from total strangers (like the vet). Comes running over to say hello to any visitors to his field. Does not move when lying down. Happy to let you sit next to him. Today he flopped down next to me and rested his head on my feet. He's a labrador in a foal's body.







Click to expand...


----------



## DabDab (23 July 2022)

twofatladies88 said:



			I can’t see any pictures of Felix - how do I get to see them?
		
Click to expand...

I can't see AE's pictures either.

Been lovely catching up in this thread. Hope everyone's mares and foals are doing well now. 

Sorry to hear about your mule and 5yo TM. Hope the surgery recovery is going ok.


----------



## Asha (23 July 2022)

DabDab said:



			I can't see AE's pictures either.

.
		
Click to expand...

that’s odd . Can you see the one where I shared it above ?


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 July 2022)

Not sure why they have vanished, but have some more!


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 July 2022)

Amber is the best mum. She was so chilled in pregnancy and that has continued into motherhood. She is attentive but not overly protective and also disciplines him. And he is a real sweetheart. So friendly and curious about the world.


----------



## Bradsmum (23 July 2022)

Ooh thanks AE, I can see what I've been missing out on now. He's gorgeous and looks a bit of a character.


----------



## twofatladies88 (23 July 2022)

Thank you for posting - he is gorgeous 😁


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 July 2022)

Ok I applied for a Horse Sport Ireland passport for Felix (as both mare and stalion are registered with them) and 'due to Brexit' they can't issue passports to UK based horses anymore. What do I do now? It says apply in the UK but which passport do I go for for an ISH/RID if not an irish one!


----------



## TheMule (23 July 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Ok I applied for a Horse Sport Ireland passport for Felix (as both mare and stalion are registered with them) and 'due to Brexit' they can't issue passports to UK based horses anymore. What do I do now? It says apply in the UK but which passport do I go for for an ISH/RID if not an irish one!
		
Click to expand...

It doesnt really matter tbh- so long as the stallion's DNA is on file you'll get registered breeding with SHBGB or AES


----------



## ihatework (23 July 2022)

Please register Felix with a British studbook. If he goes on to do well why let an Irish studbook take the credit. 

As the mule says. SHBGB or AES. It really doesn’t matter for a gelding, but given his type I’d lean towards SHBGB as they are quite keen on their hunter types


----------



## TheMule (23 July 2022)

The 2 babies have finally been allowed to meet byt their mothers and it's so sweet seeing them together now. They're not quite best mates yet, but they're starting to play a bit and they do a lot of hanging out grazing

It’s not all pretty faces!


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 July 2022)

ihatework said:



			Please register Felix with a British studbook. If he goes on to do well why let an Irish studbook take the credit.

As the mule says. SHBGB or AES. It really doesn’t matter for a gelding, but given his type I’d lean towards SHBGB as they are quite keen on their hunter types
		
Click to expand...

I don't really understand that aspect of passports. Why would a studbook 'take the credit' for what a horse does? I thought studbooks just confirmed horses were a certain breed?


----------



## Asha (23 July 2022)

I agree with TM & IHW , try SHB(GB) . That’s who register part bred IDs . They do shows / foal gradings etc too.


----------



## TigerTail (23 July 2022)

Here’s mine, 3 months old nearly - how the time flies!

we are doing relatively well, she frightens the life of me charging about like a loon, leading was ok then we had a planting phase quickly remedied with a dually halter, feet pick up nicely etc her mother doesn’t tell her off which is getting a bit concerning though!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (23 July 2022)

Loving the new pictures! They're all gorgeous!


----------



## Asha (23 July 2022)

Lovely filly Tigertail . Amazing grass in the 2nd pic too


----------



## TheMule (23 July 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			I don't really understand that aspect of passports. Why would a studbook 'take the credit' for what a horse does? I thought studbooks just confirmed horses were a certain breed?
		
Click to expand...

Most studbooks, except for the native breeds/ TBs, are about type rather than a specific breed- warmbloods/ ISH etc aren’t breeds. The stud books which are more performance focused rather than breeding, hence why some stallions are graded into multiple stud books


----------



## DabDab (23 July 2022)

Asha said:



			that’s odd . Can you see the one where I shared it above ?
		
Click to expand...

No still just a blank space on your quote - very odd!



Ambers Echo said:



			Not sure why they have vanished, but have some more!

View attachment 96279
View attachment 96280
View attachment 96281
View attachment 96282
View attachment 96283
View attachment 96284

Click to expand...

Aww yey, can see these. He's a cracker, I love his head


----------



## TigerTail (24 July 2022)

Asha said:



			Lovely filly Tigertail . Amazing grass in the 2nd pic too
		
Click to expand...

It’s more like standing straw after 40 deg this week 🤦‍♀️ Praying for rain at this point…


----------



## Alibear (25 July 2022)

Aspen is one month old and super friendly.  Books are open, will he stay sorrel or will he grey out?


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2022)

Adorable!!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (25 July 2022)

I am going to stick my neck out and say stay chestnut.


----------



## ihatework (25 July 2022)

Errin Paddywack said:



			I am going to stick my neck out and say stay chestnut.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I think he will stay chestnut, possibly a bit darker than his foal colour


----------



## Ambers Echo (25 July 2022)

So cute!


----------



## ycbm (25 July 2022)

Chestnut!
.


----------



## Clodagh (25 July 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Not sure why they have vanished, but have some more!

View attachment 96279
View attachment 96280
View attachment 96281
View attachment 96282
View attachment 96283
View attachment 96284

Click to expand...

He’s lovely. Are his legs all sorted now, they seem to me to be working well!


----------



## Asha (25 July 2022)

Gorgeous, I agree with the consensus. He’s a chestnut


----------



## Ambers Echo (25 July 2022)

They are definitely straighter and vet is happy for him to be out 24/7 now x


----------



## SashaBabe (25 July 2022)

He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Alibear (25 July 2022)

I'm happy either way, but with the dark stripe appearing at the base of his mane, I think he'll shed a dark colour and grey out from that. I don't care what colour he ends up in, but I enjoy guessing what will happen.


----------



## Clodagh (25 July 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			They are definitely straighter and vet is happy for him to be out 24/7 now x
		
Click to expand...

Great news.


----------



## wills_91 (26 July 2022)

Just found this thread and it's fair cheered me up 😊 beautiful babies everywhere.


----------



## Bikerchickone (27 July 2022)

Gorgeous foals, all making me far too broody! At this rate I think I'll be looking for another mare to breed from, Trio is used to be in a mare and foal herd after all!


----------



## Asha (28 July 2022)

Just took a photo that I’ve been waiting so long to take . Amara and Rustle , full brother and sister . Grandma and Mum have let them be friends now . 
I wouldn’t have let them get together this early but Amara is a gentle soul , and mum and grandma have already made it very clear what is acceptable. Just one of those proud breeder moments 🥰


----------



## LadyGascoyne (28 July 2022)

Asha said:



			Just took a photo that I’ve been waiting so long to take . Amara and Rustle , full brother and sister . Grandma and Mum have let them be friends now . 
I wouldn’t have let them get together this early but Amara is a gentle soul , and mum and grandma have already made it very clear what is acceptable. Just one of those proud breeder moments 🥰
	View attachment 96684

Click to expand...

They are absolutely gorgeous. What lovely, lovely horses.


----------



## Asha (28 July 2022)

LadyGascoyne said:



			They are absolutely gorgeous. What lovely, lovely horses.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you , they are both my pride and joy. Exciting times ahead to see how they both turn out, and see how they differ


----------



## TheMule (28 July 2022)

Asha said:



			Just took a photo that I’ve been waiting so long to take . Amara and Rustle , full brother and sister . Grandma and Mum have let them be friends now .
I wouldn’t have let them get together this early but Amara is a gentle soul , and mum and grandma have already made it very clear what is acceptable. Just one of those proud breeder moments 🥰
	View attachment 96684

Click to expand...

That’s a lovely picture to really treasure


----------



## Asha (28 July 2022)

TheMule said:



			That’s a lovely picture to really treasure
		
Click to expand...

I’m definitely getting it framed . I couldn’t have set it up if I tried either ! I’d just popped the headcollars on turned around to put grandmas on and they both stood like that . Just managed to get my phone out in time 😊


----------



## TheMule (30 July 2022)

Enya had the farrier for the first time today- quite a big ask as she has basically just been left feral for a few weeks so coming in and coping with it was quite a big ask but she was good once she realised she couldn’t fight her way out of it 🙄😂
I then put her in the arena for the first time as I need to decide whether to go to Futurity or not


----------



## Asha (30 July 2022)

Definitely take her . I reckon it’s the perfect first trip out for them . So relaxed for them . Plus she’s blooming lovely so should do well 👍


----------



## Errin Paddywack (30 July 2022)

She moves beautifully.


----------



## TheMule (30 July 2022)

Asha said:



			Definitely take her . I reckon it’s the perfect first trip out for them . So relaxed for them . Plus she’s blooming lovely so should do well 👍
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you, my last homebred did really well there and it was a good outing for him. I'm worried about the mare though- she hasn’t done anything in life and is not the most rational of creatures when under stress. I'm hoping a crash course of handling for the next week will help me to decide- they need to be totally confident loading and unloading (our nearest venue is 1 1/2 hours away) and good for in-hand trotting before I press 'enter'
If not, we'll film for virtual futurity. But it's not quite the same!


----------



## TheMule (30 July 2022)

Errin Paddywack said:



			She moves beautifully.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you- I've never actaully seen her trot before and I'm pleasantly surprised. The mare was a last minute substitute for another I owned that wasn’t cycling and the stallion was a very, very last minute substitute when the mare wouldn’t stand for her chosen date but was ovulating there and then. It has worked out a whole lot better than I was anticipating!
This is a little clip


----------



## TheMule (2 August 2022)

Enya is 2 months old tomorrow- I can’t quite believe where that time has gone?!


----------



## Asha (3 August 2022)

TheMule said:



			Enya is 2 months old tomorrow- I can’t quite believe where that time has gone?!

View attachment 97019

View attachment 97018

Click to expand...

she really is very very nice . Will you do a repeat breeding ?


----------



## EventingMum (3 August 2022)

Some really lovely foals here. I hope to be able to join in very soon, my mare, purchased in February and subsequently found to be in foal looks close to foaling, she's bagged up and her milk pH is 6.2. I've told the mare tonight would good as I have a hospital trip tomorrow so I'm hoping posting this tempts fate too!


----------



## Asha (3 August 2022)

Hope all goes well EM , I’ve been wondering how you got on . Hope foal appears at a sociable time 👍


----------



## TheMule (3 August 2022)

Asha said:



			she really is very very nice . Will you do a repeat breeding ?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not- the mare is 16 and had a bit of trauma in foaling, it wouldn’t be fair to her


----------



## TheMule (3 August 2022)

EventingMum said:



			Some really lovely foals here. I hope to be able to join in very soon, my mare, purchased in February and subsequently found to be in foal looks close to foaling, she's bagged up and her milk pH is 6.2. I've told the mare tonight would good as I have a hospital trip tomorrow so I'm hoping posting this tempts fate too!
		
Click to expand...

Eeek sounds good for tonight- good luck!


----------



## EventingMum (4 August 2022)

Absolutely nothing!! She looked a tiny bit restless between 2 and 3am and there was continued tail swishing every time I checked the camera but that was all. Maybe tonight?


----------



## TheMule (4 August 2022)

EventingMum said:



			Absolutely nothing!! She looked a tiny bit restless between 2 and 3am and there was continued tail swishing every time I checked the camera but that was all. Maybe tonight?
		
Click to expand...

Oh the joys of broodmares


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2022)

Enya is super smart - your plan B-making abilities must be pretty good TM


----------



## EventingMum (6 August 2022)

Surely tonight? She had a very restless night so we kept a close eye on her via camera but nothing happened. According to my Fitbit my total sleep was 1hr 50 mins! She's now running milk and looks almost square. Milk pH has been 6.2 since Wednesday.


----------



## Asha (6 August 2022)

She certainly looks and sounds ready !  That’s some belly 😍


----------



## Parrotperson (8 August 2022)

Well eventingMum has she dropped a foal yet? We're getting a tad impatient! 😂


----------



## EventingMum (8 August 2022)

Parrotperson said:



			Well eventingMum has she dropped a foal yet? We're getting a tad impatient! 😂
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not, milk dripping down her legs but no foal, I'm pinning my hopes on tonight as I am really suffering from a lack of sleep!


----------



## Parrotperson (8 August 2022)

EventingMum said:



			Sadly not, milk dripping down her legs but no foal, I'm pinning my hopes on tonight as I am really suffering from a lack of sleep!
		
Click to expand...

Right. I’ll be round with the hot curry and gin later!!! 😩🤦‍♀️😂


----------



## EventingMum (8 August 2022)

Parrotperson said:



			Right. I’ll be round with the hot curry and gin later!!! 😩🤦‍♀️😂
		
Click to expand...

I'll take the gin!   I'm finding this unplanned pregnancy much more stressful than the planned ones we have had in the past. Not knowing a covering date, not being the type I would choose to breed and not knowing much about the mare's breeding history is all contributing to it, with planned foalings I'm usually much more excited.


----------



## nagblagger (8 August 2022)

[QUOTE="EventingMum, post:]I'll take the gin!   I'm finding this unplanned pregnancy much more stressful than the planned ones we have had in the past. Not knowing a covering date, not being the type I would choose to breed and not knowing much about the mare's breeding history is all contributing to it, with planned foalings I'm usually much more excited.[/QUOTE]

OOh I think this is more exciting than planned....it will be a surprise, if planned you may be disappointed, at least this way a live foal is good, a 'quality' one is a bonus.
 i had a bogof 2 yrs ago and was so excited, even my non horsey OH was interested !
 Can't wait to see photos of yours - tell your mare to get on with it!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (8 August 2022)

TheMule said:



			Enya is 2 months old tomorrow-
		
Click to expand...

She is seriously nice, hard to fault her conformation.  If she grows up as good as she is now you have a very prospect on your hands.


----------



## ihatework (8 August 2022)

EventingMum said:



			Sadly not, milk dripping down her legs but no foal, I'm pinning my hopes on tonight as I am really suffering from a lack of sleep!
		
Click to expand...

Bless her, she must be really uncomfy lugging around that tummy in this heat


----------



## EventingMum (8 August 2022)

ihatework said:



			Bless her, she must be really uncomfy lugging around that tummy in this heat
		
Click to expand...

It's warmish here but not hot like it has been in England. I keep telling her it would be easier to just get it out but she obviously is taking heed!


----------



## hilmer46 (9 August 2022)

You have nice horses, they are nice, unfortunately I don't have a horse breeding anymore, I used to have over 10


----------



## TheMule (9 August 2022)

Errin Paddywack said:



			She is seriously nice, hard to fault her conformation.  If she grows up as good as she is now you have a very prospect on your hands.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, let’s hope she lives long enough to actually ride..….


----------



## TheMule (9 August 2022)

EventingMum said:



			I'll take the gin!   I'm finding this unplanned pregnancy much more stressful than the planned ones we have had in the past. Not knowing a covering date, not being the type I would choose to breed and not knowing much about the mare's breeding history is all contributing to it, with planned foalings I'm usually much more excited.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have any inkling who daddy could be or what type it could be?
You could be really lucky and get a mule 😍


----------



## EventingMum (9 August 2022)

TheMule said:



			Do you have any inkling who daddy could be or what type it could be?
You could be really lucky and get a mule 😍
		
Click to expand...

Supposedly a Clydesdale x cob unregistered stallion - not what I would choose. The mare is ISH with Clover Hill lines. It may be wishful thinking but something might be happening, she's been walking round her box and occasionally pawing her bed this evening but then goes back to eating.


----------



## TheMule (9 August 2022)

EventingMum said:



			Supposedly a Clydesdale x cob unregistered stallion - not what I would choose. The mare is ISH with Clover Hill lines. It may be wishful thinking but something might be happening, she's been walking round her box and occasionally pawing her bed this evening but then goes back to eating.
		
Click to expand...

Oh 
Good luck, I hope it goes well


----------



## nagblagger (9 August 2022)

Exciting, expect to wake up tomorrow with pictures of the bogof.
Fingers crossed all ok..


----------



## EventingMum (10 August 2022)

Colt foal born at 11.40pm! There were a few heart stopping moments when there seemed to be no progress so I called the vet but with some assistance she managed to deliver before the vet arrived. He's a feisty wee thing and was on his feet very quickly. Suckling was trickier as mum wants to see him at all times so when he gets in the right position she immediately turns round so he's infront of her however he's now had several good drinks. 
I promise there will be pictures later when I'm not quite so exhausted. 

Oh and the best news is  so far, he appears to take after mum, he's bay with a white star.


----------



## SashaBabe (10 August 2022)

Congratulations.  Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## nagblagger (10 August 2022)

Congratulations, like SB can't wait to see the photos..hope all is ok this am.


----------



## Asha (10 August 2022)

Congratulations EM , can’t wait to see photos (when you’ve had a rest )


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 August 2022)

Phew what a relief at long last. Many congratulations x


----------



## Jeni the dragon (10 August 2022)

Congratulations! I'm so glad he's arrived at last!


----------



## Parrotperson (10 August 2022)

hurrah! well done all. phew!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 August 2022)

Yay! Congratulations. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## EventingMum (10 August 2022)

Lots of Leo spam!


















All good so far, IgG test booked for tomorrow morning. Mum is very foal proud but hopefully she'll relax over the next few days. We managed to pop them out for a short while this afternoon but we're bringing them in overnight, partly because Sandy, the mare is on a precautionary course of antibiotics as her placenta was a bit mottled looking.  It was lovely to see him having a canter round although Sandy didn't like him doing so! We've got a better field for them once she's relaxed a bit but the one in the picture is close to the foaling box so it will do for the first few days.

I'm really looking forward to a full night's sleep tonight, the first for a week!


----------



## nagblagger (10 August 2022)

He is lovely, glad all is well.
Dare i ask are you a little bit pleased with him, even though it was a planned foal?


----------



## SashaBabe (10 August 2022)

He's gorgeous.


----------



## EventingMum (10 August 2022)

nagblagger said:



			He is lovely, glad all is well.
Dare i ask are you a little bit pleased with him, even though it was a planned foal?
		
Click to expand...

I am, his mum has cost me a fortune, she brought strangles onto the yard despite having a negative blood test and not really showing any symptoms. We were convinced she was a carrier but fortunately, her guttural pouch wash said otherwise, the ensuing loss of income and vet fees were over £15k and obviously she hasn't been able to do the job in the riding school she was bought to do. 

All that said, I am rather taken with him! I suspect he will be a feisty character, he ran between her hind legs today and she gave him a row, he just squealed at her.

No decisions will be made yet about whether or not he stays long-term, before he was born I had several offers to buy whatever foal we got, including the supposed sire's owner but that won't happen, I don't want to condone breeding from unregistered stallions.


----------



## nagblagger (10 August 2022)

Contemplating keeping him! He's wearing you down, already, with his cuteness.
Must admit he is a smart looking colt, especially for a bogof -(i got a typical 'gypsy cob' ,if you know what i mean. he will always be owned by me so he won't go on that circuit, but will be loaned out when he is ready and broken as too small for me.)


----------



## Asha (10 August 2022)

You certainly struck lucky with him, he’s really lovely, and clearly very saleable if you want to . Please keep us all updated 😊


----------



## TheMule (10 August 2022)

Little cutie! Congratulation, he looks pretty nice for a surprise


----------



## Jeni the dragon (10 August 2022)

He's lovely! So excited to watch him grow!


----------



## EventingMum (11 August 2022)

A better picture of Leo, his IgG test was fine this morning. The only problem we are having is with his mum who is being a nightmare to catch both in and out of the stable, she is just so foal proud and seems to panic even with him right beside her. Hopefully, the realisation that we aren't going to take him away or do either of them any harm will dawn soon.


----------



## Asha (11 August 2022)

That a fab photo . He really is scrummy 🥰 
I’m sure she will settle soon, Aria just leaves Rustle now. The novelty of a colt has well and truly worn off for her 🤣🤣


----------



## Caol Ila (11 August 2022)

EventingMum said:



			A better picture of Leo, his IgG test was fine this morning. The only problem we are having is with his mum who is being a nightmare to catch both in and out of the stable, she is just so foal proud and seems to panic even with him right beside her. Hopefully, the realisation that we aren't going to take him away or do either of them any harm will dawn soon.





Click to expand...

I know that movie. My mare was the most foal proud thing in the world, and we could not catch her for about three weeks. Once we shifted them into a smaller pen and got a fieldsafe headcollar on her, she finally realised that she did not have to protect her baby from us. When they went back into a big field, she had resumed normal domestic horse services. I don't know if she was ridiculously foal proud because she was a teenage mom, because she hadn't been handled by her breeder and I'd only had her for about two months at that point, or any and all of the above. Not fun.


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 August 2022)

Omg he is just gorgeous 😍 beautiful colour


----------



## TheMule (11 August 2022)

EventingMum said:



			A better picture of Leo, his IgG test was fine this morning. The only problem we are having is with his mum who is being a nightmare to catch both in and out of the stable, she is just so foal proud and seems to panic even with him right beside her. Hopefully, the realisation that we aren't going to take him away or do either of them any harm will dawn soon.





Click to expand...

My mare was ridiculous for a couple of weeks but has very slowly chilled out and is now just a good mum. She will get there!


----------



## TheMule (11 August 2022)

Enya did her futurity filming today. Unfortunately she has chosen this week to grow so her bottom is pitching her a bit downhill whereas last week she was moving in a beautiful balance 
So I'm not expecting amazing marks, but it has been a good process and I enjoyed tarting her up


----------



## Asha (11 August 2022)

TheMule said:



			Enya did her futurity filming today. Unfortunately she has chosen this week to grow so her bottom is pitching her a bit downhill whereas last week she was moving in a beautiful balance 
So I'm not expecting amazing marks, but it has been a good process and I enjoyed tarting her up
View attachment 97537

Click to expand...

Stunning and look at that hind leg 😍 

I’m taking Rustle to BEF week on Monday , have very low expectations of a score as he’s more Cart horse than athlete . But it’s literally 10mins away so a good first outing 😊🤞


----------



## TheMule (11 August 2022)

Asha said:



			Stunning and look at that hind leg 😍

I’m taking Rustle to BEF week on Monday , have very low expectations of a score as he’s more Cart horse than athlete . But it’s literally 10mins away so a good first outing 😊🤞
		
Click to expand...

Ooh exciting! I've found it a really useful process for my foals, I think they learn a lot from their day and it's very laid back. Unfortunately our nearest venue is 1 1/2 hours away so it's quite a full on day for a young foal and an anxious mother.
Good luck!


----------



## Asha (11 August 2022)

TheMule said:



			Ooh exciting! I've found it a really useful process for my foals, I think they learn a lot from their day and it's very laid back. Unfortunately our nearest venue is 1 1/2 hours away so it's quite a full on day for a young foal and an anxious mother.
Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks . In years gone by they’ve usually asked you to pick a discipline . But didn’t see that option this time . Do you you get asked ? 
I’d have to pick SJ I think for Rustle as he’s way to chunky for eventing and doesn’t have the movement for dressage . Just wish they’d do a category for show types


----------



## TheMule (11 August 2022)

Asha said:



			Thanks . In years gone by they’ve usually asked you to pick a discipline . But didn’t see that option this time . Do you you get asked ?
I’d have to pick SJ I think for Rustle as he’s way to chunky for eventing and doesn’t have the movement for dressage . Just wish they’d do a category for show types
		
Click to expand...

On my entry form it was a drop down box with a list- they'll probably ask you on the day


----------



## Errin Paddywack (11 August 2022)

Asha said:



			Stunning and look at that hind leg
		
Click to expand...

That was my thought too. So many horses are lacking when it comes to the hind legs.


----------



## Asha (22 August 2022)

We took Rustle to the BEF today . Just really chuffed , he took it all in his stride , loaded both ends perfectly. Went into the arena for the evaluation and he just went off on his own without a care as to where his mum was. He came away with a gold premium , which considering he’s an IDx was very very good . He was 3 times the size of all the foals in height and bone and made me realise he really is going to be a chunk. So much love for this chunky  monkey


----------



## TheMule (22 August 2022)

That’s brilliant, well done! He looks absolutely stonking there- lovely neck and front and looks like he really moves


----------



## Asha (22 August 2022)

TheMule said:



			That’s brilliant, well done! He looks absolutely stonking there- lovely neck and front and looks like he really moves
		
Click to expand...

Thank you . He such a good lad . He got the lowest mark of all for his trot . He went bum high , after being level since he was born 🙄 so they said he was a bit too upright . But canter and trot where grand .


----------



## TheMule (22 August 2022)

Asha said:



			Thank you . He such a good lad . He got the lowest mark of all for his trot . He went bum high , after being level since he was born 🙄 so they said he was a bit too upright . But canter and trot where grand .
		
Click to expand...

My baby decided to grow the one and only week I could do her filming. She hasn’t bothered before or since 🙄😂
I do like futurity as an outing for them, it's nice and relaxed and I think it is great they can take confidence from their dam (not that it sounds like Rustle needed it!)


----------



## SashaBabe (22 August 2022)

Well done.  They are both beautiful.


----------



## Alibear (24 August 2022)

No photos but Daisy and Aspen joined the mare and foal herd this week.   It's so nice to see them out with the others, although Daisy is making him keep his distance for now. Some of the other foals are desperate to introduce themselves, and I'm sure Daisy will let him join in soon enough. Daisy's not the most helpful, though, as she constantly niggles to get up the herd pecking order, but she's been through all this before with the same herd, so I'm sure it will all get worked out. They've got plenty of space.


----------



## HashRouge (31 August 2022)

I've just enjoyed catching up on this thread and seeing all your gorgeous foals. Can't wait to watch them all grow up!


----------



## Alibear (1 September 2022)

Not a great photo as had to zoom in from a distance. But they're now out with the rest of the herd.  This will be them for the rest of the year now.  Also, he is going to be grey.  I think his show name will be Gunna be Grey, if it's available.


----------



## jessss (2 September 2022)

Realised I hadn't updated since Enzo was at Rossdales! After that very touch and go first week of his life (plus a horrendous bill) Enzo has now reached 8 weeks old! He is honestly just the cutest thing, he was a bit wary of people at the beginning (I think because of the trauma of the first week) but is probably a bit too brave now!



Would love to do futurity but mum isn't the best loader in the world - thinks it's a great experience for them.


----------



## TheMule (28 September 2022)

Can we have an update on everyone's foals, whilst they're still cute?!

Enya is doing really well- she's a proper little chunky thing and she has now almost lost her foal fluff so looking like a small horse for a brief period of time before the fugly yearling stage sets in.
We had some pro pics done last month that have just come throug-









This is how she actually looks now


----------



## Alibear (28 September 2022)

The little guy is very fluffy at the moment.  He's settled in well with the gang, colour debates continue


----------



## Asha (28 September 2022)

Both looking amazing.  Will try and get some updated photos of Rustle later.  Im on 'ball watch' hoping they drop while hes still on his mum as want to get him done as soon as viable. Ones dropped just need number 2 to follow suit.

TM .. look at how she picks up her toes. what a cracker
Alibear .. im going to guess at chestnut but turning grey.


----------



## Alibear (28 September 2022)

Asha said:



			Both looking amazing.  Will try and get some updated photos of Rustle later.  Im on 'ball watch' hoping they drop while hes still on his mum as want to get him done as soon as viable. Ones dropped just need number 2 to follow suit.

TM .. look at how she picks up her toes. what a cracker
Alibear .. im going to guess at chestnut but turning grey.
		
Click to expand...

That's the general consensus but I have to register him this year and his show name would contain the word, Grey.  But what if he doesn't grey out? Eeek.


----------



## Asha (28 September 2022)

Alibear said:



			That's the general consensus but I have to register him this year and his show name would contain the word, Grey.  But what if he doesn't grey out? Eeek.
		
Click to expand...

i think you can send a hair sample off to find out for sure. Im sure TM did this , maybe she can can advise ?


----------



## TheMule (28 September 2022)

Asha said:



			i think you can send a hair sample off to find out for sure. Im sure TM did this , maybe she can can advise ?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.animalgenetics.com/
It cost me £20


----------



## Ambers Echo (28 September 2022)

Here is a cheeky Felix


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 September 2022)

Omg. His head! I love it. He's going to look so noble. I think I commented on this before, but I just like his type 😅

He might be a good one for circus tricks 😜


----------



## LadyGascoyne (28 September 2022)

@Ambers Echo he is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (29 September 2022)

Aww they're all looking great! 
@Alibear I'm not sure he's going to go grey. Round his eyes are really dark, I'd expect them to be lighter if he is.


----------



## Asha (30 September 2022)

Latest photo of Rustle with his big sister ( he’s 4 1/2 months and Amara is nearly 18months ) 
Neither fancied going back out in the rain today 🤣🤣


----------



## TheMule (30 September 2022)

Asha said:



			Latest photo of Rustle with his big sister ( he’s 4 1/2 months and Amara is nearly 18months )
Neither fancied going back out in the rain today 🤣🤣
	View attachment 100112

Click to expand...

Gosh he looks quite tall!


----------



## Asha (30 September 2022)

TheMule said:



			Gosh he looks quite tall!
		
Click to expand...

Just shy of 14hds already 😱


----------



## TheMule (30 September 2022)

Asha said:



			Just shy of 14hds already 😱
		
Click to expand...

😱😱😱


----------



## Jeni the dragon (2 October 2022)

He's going to be huge! Have you done the string test on him yet?


----------



## Asha (2 October 2022)

Jeni the dragon said:



			He's going to be huge! Have you done the string test on him yet?
		
Click to expand...

I haven’t yet . Holding on until he’s 6 months to do that and tbh I’m a bit scared what it’s going to tell me !! 
It’s already given me heart failure suggesting his sister is going to be 17hds 😱😱


----------



## EventingMum (4 October 2022)

Little Leo is now 2 months old and knows when it's time to come in for dinner!

https://fb.watch/fYmMPanrmG/


----------



## Asha (5 October 2022)

EventingMum said:



			Little Leo is now 2 months old and knows when it's time to come in for dinner!

https://fb.watch/fYmMPanrmG/

Click to expand...

He is super cute 🥰


----------



## TheMule (5 October 2022)

I'm just going to sneak this on here and explain in more detail next month (hopefully!)


----------



## Asha (5 October 2022)

TheMule said:



			I'm just going to sneak this on here and explain in more detail next month (hopefully!)

View attachment 100256

Click to expand...

I think this needs a thread all on its own !! Exciting 😍


----------



## EventingMum (5 October 2022)

TheMule said:



			I'm just going to sneak this on here and explain in more detail next month (hopefully!)

View attachment 100256

Click to expand...


Definitely exciting as @Asha says


----------



## nagblagger (5 October 2022)

[QUOTE="TheMule,I'm just going to sneak this on here and explain in more detail next month (hopefully!)

Another mule? (or have i just 'insulted' you and breeder!)


----------



## Asha (12 October 2022)

✂️✂️ Rustle is now Billy no balls 
Feel sorry for him but at least it’s done while he’s still on his mum .


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 October 2022)

Some Felix pics. Just because….


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 December 2022)

Felix has now been weaned. Amber was relieved and Felix was entirely unfazed. Since then he’s had cute plastic hoof extensions to correct upright hooves. High maintenance baby. Has also been chipped, vacced, wormed and feedback from farrier, vet is that he is ‘exceptionally easy going’. So that is good! He learned to lead in about 20 minutes with no drama at all. And today he moved to his new home where he will live 24/7 on a hill with a field  shelter with another foal and a nanny mare. He loaded and unloaded fine and seems very happy.


----------



## TheMule (2 December 2022)

Looks a wonderful place for a foal to grow up, AP, lucky boy!

My 2 foals are doing well- my broodmare had dropped quite a bit of weight but is looking better now they're on lots of grass, I'm just trying to keep the filly on her as long as possible but might have to wean a bit earlier than I'd ideally like (she's nearly 6 months but I prefer 7-8months) 
The other foal that lives with them was weaned last weekend as she's growing huge, and everyone is settled and happy so that’s a relief




You can watch here if you're interested in that sort of thing!


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 December 2022)

I weaned Felix earlier than planned because Amber was really looking quite poor. And had awful mud fever so I wanted her in for a few days, then only out on dry days. Plus tlc, warm rugs and 3 meals a day! Felix was huge, eating hard feed, hay and grass, drinking water freely and very confident. (Had to feed him or he nicked hers) So I just needed to weigh up his needs vs hers and decided she needed him off her more than he needed to stay on. She looked better immediately and legs have cleared up quickly.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 December 2022)

I've been stressing about the wet,cold, windy weather but none of them have set foot inside the cosy field shelter yet to eat any of the hay or lie down on the thick straw bed. Go figure. Very reassuring.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 December 2022)

Some pics of the babes and nanny !


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 December 2022)

Bugger all riding going on so have pic of Felix and his ‘twin’ pal, Cass.

They have shelter. They have haylage. The appear to prefer frozen grassicles😀


----------



## TheMule (13 December 2022)

Ample Prosecco said:



			Bugger all riding going on so have pic of Felix and his ‘twin’ pal, Cass.

They have shelter. They have haylage. The appear to prefer frozen grassicles😀

View attachment 104230

Click to expand...

Lucky foals!
How is Amber doing now she's not feeding him? Will she go back in foal next year?
My lot are fine, a bit feral but keeping condition well through this cold weather.


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 December 2022)

Hi Amber is looking better now he is  off her. Legs cleared up, weight increasing slowly day by day. Coat thicker and shinier.  She is already back in foal - as she took so many times to catch in the first place,  vet recommended  I should not wait a year.


----------



## Ambers Echo (18 December 2022)

So Felix actually does not know how to get into the shelter 😂. 
As I discovered when I saw him standing mournfully outside it in the rain as the other 2 were toasty and dry. He has finally learned how to do it, Bless him. With a lot of backwards and forwards first. Not sure he’s the brightest of horses. And not sure a horse who can’t work out how to step up into a shelter is really going to be my next eventing partner either 🤔😃

But he’s got the loveliest temperament so I think he’s destined for life as a friendly, easy allrounder.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (18 December 2022)

Ah, you never know. I've seen horses do all sorts of "less than brilliant" things and be well into the levels of various disciplines.


----------



## TheMule (18 December 2022)

Ample Prosecco said:



			So Felix actually does not know how to get into the shelter 😂.
As I discovered when I saw him standing mournfully outside it in the rain as the other 2 were toasty and dry. He has finally learned how to do it, Bless him. With a lot of backwards and forwards first. Not sure he’s the brightest of horses. And not sure a horse who can’t work out how to step up into a shelter is really going to be my next eventing partner either 🤔😃

But he’s got the loveliest temperament so I think he’s destined for life as a friendly, easy allrounder.

View attachment 104481
View attachment 104482
View attachment 104483
View attachment 104484

Click to expand...

Bless him, simple little soul


----------



## Asha (18 December 2022)

Ample Prosecco said:



			So Felix actually does not know how to get into the shelter 😂. 
As I discovered when I saw him standing mournfully outside it in the rain as the other 2 were toasty and dry. He has finally learned how to do it, Bless him. With a lot of backwards and forwards first. Not sure he’s the brightest of horses. And not sure a horse who can’t work out how to step up into a shelter is really going to be my next eventing partner either 🤔😃

But he’s got the loveliest temperament so I think he’s destined for life as a friendly, easy allrounder.

View attachment 104481
View attachment 104482
View attachment 104483
View attachment 104484

Click to expand...

Ahh bless him , he’s saying you first mum . 

I will swop you . Mine seem to find places they shouldn’t get into . Little buggers keep trashing the electric fence to just stand on top of the bank. I think it’s a roof top protest because I made them stay out 🤣


----------



## TheMule (18 December 2022)

Asha said:



			Ahh bless him , he’s saying you first mum .

I will swop you . Mine seem to find places they shouldn’t get into . Little buggers keep trashing the electric fence to just stand on top of the bank. I think it’s a roof top protest because I made them stay out 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant- they look very pleased with themselves!


----------



## Asha (18 December 2022)

TheMule said:



			Brilliant- they look very pleased with themselves!
		
Click to expand...

They were , took me ages to convince them to come down . Then next day back again , so I’ve given up 🤣


----------



## TheMule (31 December 2022)

Last day of foalhood, pleased with my 2 hairy monsters. They’re both weaned and living their best life out in the field. They have plenty of grass on 3 acres of hill but will go in with the big boys soon and enjoy 10 acres of varied terrain.


----------



## Asha (2 January 2023)

She’s looking cracking . Nice and fluffy and very chilled looking . 
I can’t bring myself to take photos of ours at the minute as they look proper fugly 🤣


----------



## TheMule (2 January 2023)

Asha said:



			She’s looking cracking . Nice and fluffy and very chilled looking .
I can’t bring myself to take photos of ours at the minute as they look proper fugly 🤣
		
Click to expand...

They are horrifically fluffy and cakes in mud. In 6 months time they might look vaguely presentable again, though then the yearling fuglys will be in full swing


----------

